# New Owner Show-and-Tell!



## Nephelle

*DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*

Hey new owners! 

Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell! 

As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too! 

Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way! 


*Requests For Participation in this Thread:*

*DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.

_Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_

*BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND. *

*STAY ON TOPIC.*

*REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *

Example:

_ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."

Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_

Easy done 

Get it? Got it? Good!

*Let the Show and Tell begin!*


----------



## Nephelle

*Uploading Pictures!*

*To upload directly from your hard drive:*




*Uploading from the TFO App:*


----------



## Rutibegga

Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!


----------



## Nephelle

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!



YAY Rutibegga!!! Thank you for joining this thread! 

Hello Trogdor! That is an awesome name for a very handsome little man! And holy wow, just from the one pic your enclosure looks amazing and beautiful. I'm already so curious about what plants you're using in there! 

I start every morning with a "hello my tiny dinosaur", too  Can't wait to hear more about his adventures


----------



## Rutibegga

The small grassy stuff is a weed seed mix: dandelion, clover, and testudo mix from Tortoise supply. The plants behind are a Prayer Plant and something commonly called "mother in law's tongue." All tort safe, the weeds obviously being specifically for snacking purposes. (I reseed about weekly).

The enclosure is 4x3 on level one, about about 18 in by 4ft on the second level. Hopefully we can get a year or two out of it before we need to upgrade!


----------



## AnimalLady

I love this! 

Mac approved!


----------



## AnimalLady

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!



What a gorgeous tort! Nice name too!


----------



## Rutibegga

AnimalLady said:


> What a gorgeous tort! Nice name too!



Thank you!


----------



## Rutibegga

AnimalLady said:


> I love this!
> 
> Mac approved!
> View attachment 152093



Mac is cute! And he looks like he's off on an adventure.


----------



## AnimalLady

I LOVE THIS!


Rutibegga said:


> Mac is cute! And he looks like he's off on an adventure.



He's always off on an adventure! lol

I just bought a cherry head and i am so so excited! I want to build some sort of "tropical oasis" and that's the feel i get from your pix! Awesome!


----------



## Jess84

So many cute babies! I just gave Millie a bath. Usually when she poops in her bath, she puts her head back into her shell and pushes. Today, she just stared at me. We have reached a new level. 

This picture is of the bath, sans poop.


----------



## AnimalLady

Jess84 said:


> So many cute babies! I just gave Millie a bath. Usually when she poops in her bath, she puts her head back into her shell and pushes. Today, she just stared at me. We have reached a new level.
> 
> This picture is of the bath, sans poop.
> View attachment 152098



Millie is gorgeous! So small and cute!!!!!! She looks so clean compared to my Mac, who looks all rugged and outdoorsy


----------



## kirsty Johnston

This is beastie. He's not a baby anymore but he is MY baby if you know what I mean. He's a gorgeous little boy


----------



## Yvonne G

Nephelle said:


> *Uploading Pictures!*
> 
> *To upload directly from your hard drive:*
> 
> View attachment 152070
> 
> 
> *Uploading from the TFO App:*
> 
> View attachment 152071




*I'm going to nominate you to be a moderator. This is very good!*


----------



## Yvonne G

BO, Aldabran tortoise




Jesse - male desert tortoise with his gular filed off




Duc - Manouria emys emys




Magumba, Manouria emys emys




SO - male Aldabran tortoise




Female YF tortoise




OOPS!!! HOW'D THAT GET IN THERE?


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne G said:


> *I'm going to nominate you to be a moderator. This is very good!*


Right?! She's pretty awesome!


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> BO, Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152123
> 
> 
> Jesse - male desert tortoise with his gular filed off
> 
> View attachment 152124
> 
> 
> Duc - Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152125
> 
> 
> Magumba, Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152126
> 
> 
> SO - male Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152127
> 
> 
> Female YF tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152128
> 
> 
> OOPS!!! HOW'D THAT GET IN THERE?


Whoa, quite the collection you have!! Gorgeous! Love the birds too 

What is a gular?


----------



## 4jean

This is Francis enjoying the warm sunshine a few months ago.


----------



## AnimalLady

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 152112
> This is beastie. He's not a baby anymore but he is MY baby if you know what I mean. He's a gorgeous little boy


Beastie is such a nice tort!


----------



## AnimalLady

4jean said:


> View attachment 152155
> 
> 
> This is Francis enjoying the warm sunshine a few months ago.


She has such a cute face and her shell is purrty


----------



## Nephelle

Yvonne G said:


> *I'm going to nominate you to be a moderator. This is very good!*



It made me really happy to know that you liked it, Yvonne, because I had you in mind when I put it together. I wasn't sure if there was already something like it made, but I've noticed a lot of "help me" threads hit a wall because people aren't sure how to post the pics you need to advise care. If you can find it helpful in any way, I will be super tickled


----------



## Nephelle

Rutibegga said:


> The small grassy stuff is a weed seed mix: dandelion, clover, and testudo mix from Tortoise supply. The plants behind are a Prayer Plant and something commonly called "mother in law's tongue." All tort safe, the weeds obviously being specifically for snacking purposes. (I reseed about weekly).
> 
> The enclosure is 4x3 on level one, about about 18 in by 4ft on the second level. Hopefully we can get a year or two out of it before we need to upgrade!



I would love love love to see pics of your enclosure!! The double decker ones are so awesome and such a great idea to increase roaming space. I am gathering all sorts of ideas in my head for Millie's future home(s), and this sounds great!

Also great to know about the testudo mix...I have some planted but she's cutting through it and leaving trails that look like tiny tortoise crop circles. I wasn't sure if I should reseed those spots or wait to see if anything pops up after. I will reseed


----------



## Nephelle

Omgosh I want to respond to everyone's pictures but that will be too much at once LOL 

These are awesome!!! And the best part is these are "every day" kinds of pictures which show the best kinds of adventures 

Very excited, I hope everyone continues to post updates and photos, because this is so much fun!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Sleepy Mac


----------



## Nephelle

AnimalLady said:


> View attachment 152226
> 
> 
> Sleepy Mac




OMG AHHHHH. SO CUTE.

My goodness, he is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Nephelle

Stay off the flower pots, she said.
It's too high for a baby to climb, she said.
I am going to put these fake plants up to keep you from getting up there, she said.

Nobody tells Millie what to do!


----------



## AnimalLady

Nephelle said:


> Stay off the flower pots, she said.
> It's too high for a baby to climb, she said.
> I am going to put these fake plants up to keep you from getting up there, she said.
> 
> Nobody tells Millie what to do!
> 
> View attachment 152235


SHE IS SOOOO CUTE!!! I love babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahem, baby TORTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

AnimalLady said:


> Whoa, quite the collection you have!! Gorgeous! Love the birds too
> 
> What is a gular?



that's the area just below the head that a male uses to fight and tip over an opponent.


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne G said:


> that's the area just below the head that a male uses to fight and tip over an opponent.



Ohhhhh, cool!

I'm going to go Google now lol


----------



## Nephelle

I looked it up, too!







That is a serious looking weapon! In this picture, my money is on the guy on the left! 

@Yvonne G , is that something that is often removed in those kind of captive tortoises, or was it an injury type thing? Just curious! I wouldn't have ever known what that horn part was for. Yay learning


----------



## Nephelle

My to-do list for Millie today:

Bake more moss!
Figure out what to do about those weird little gnat things that popped up yesterday, bleh. 
Install the new light that came today (very excited about that)
Sink a tray of testudo mix for her majesty's grazing pleasure.

And somehow figure in a bath and an application of creme to her tummy.

...and learn how to spell the correct word for a tortoise tummy...


----------



## Michelle D

This is the perfect thread for me! Thanks for starting it! LOVE seeing all of your sweet babies! So precious! 
Here is our RF, named Spike, eating her favorite! I am a sucker for the eating shots. 











Ok I'll stop now


----------



## Jess84

@Michelle D OMG I LOVE SPIKE! Look at that tongue! She's so adorable I seriously want a red foot now.


----------



## Nephelle

Jess84 said:


> @Michelle D OMG I LOVE SPIKE! Look at that tongue! She's so adorable I seriously want a red foot now.



It's in writing! This will hold up in a court of law! THIS IS HAPPENING!


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> This is the perfect thread for me! Thanks for starting it! LOVE seeing all of your sweet babies! So precious!
> Here is our RF, named Spike, eating her favorite! I am a sucker for the eating shots.



Hi Michelle!!! THANK YOU for joining this thread, so glad you're here! 

Those pictures are AWESOME!! I love the eating pictures too hahahaha. What a doll! I love the last picture, too. There is an expression that red foots have that is just priceless.

How old is Spike? It was hard to tell for sure in the pictures, but she looks little! How long have you had her? Tell us more!! And then more pics plz 

You also got my RL partner to just agree to a red foot because Spike is so cute, so THANK YOU LOL


----------



## Nephelle

My Millie Update - 

Unfortunately I have no adorable picture to post, because I withheld dandelion from breakfast, and her Majesty is sulking in her flower pot. 

I didn't get the new light off my checklist yesterday, so it's first up today! The fixture is under cabinet and it wants to be hung upside down..but it's a strip light. Much pondering on how to make this work to be done! 

I've also been daydreaming about enclosures, and I I think I am going to take a hard look at a couple of @Tom 's designs, and see if I can mesh something together that will work. My only stumbling block is I don't have a way to cut the wood, but fingers crossed Home Depot will do it.

Specifically interested in these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2015-growth-experiment.119874/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/heating-an-outdoor-russian-night-box.116180/ - @AnimalLady _I don't know if you've seen this one, but I thought you might be interested if you haven't _


----------



## kirsty Johnston

AnimalLady said:


> Beastie is such a nice tort!


Yeah he's a good boy


----------



## Michelle D

Jess84 said:


> @Michelle D OMG I LOVE SPIKE! Look at that tongue! She's so adorable I seriously want a red foot now.


Thanks!  The tongue killed me!! Lol Your little one so cute!! Awww! It looks tiny!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> Hi Michelle!!! THANK YOU for joining this thread, so glad you're here!
> 
> Those pictures are AWESOME!! I love the eating pictures too hahahaha. What a doll! I love the last picture, too. There is an expression that red foots have that is just priceless.
> 
> How old is Spike? It was hard to tell for sure in the pictures, but she looks little! How long have you had her? Tell us more!! And then more pics plz
> 
> You also got my RL partner to just agree to a red foot because Spike is so cute, so THANK YOU LOL



Thanks for starting the thread! You did a wonderful job with instructions with pics! (good for people like me)  
We got Spike 2 1/2 weeks ago for my daughter's 5th b-day. She's been obsessed for awhile now with turtle/torts. So now we are realizing just how much we didn't know about them! We are in the learning stage right now, trying to soak up any info and knowledge we can for Spike! I don't know how old she is, but she is 5 1/4 in. long right now. She is wonderful and we are smitten! Never knew torts had such personalities! And SOOO picky (they know what they want) Lol! 
So glad we have it in writing for you to get a RF too! Lol! And yes they definitely have funny expressions! 
And you know I've got more pics !! ...always


----------



## Gillian M

Jess84 said:


> So many cute babies! I just gave Millie a bath. Usually when she poops in her bath, she puts her head back into her shell and pushes. Today, she just stared at me. We have reached a new level.
> 
> This picture is of the bath, sans poop.
> View attachment 152098


A cute tort!


----------



## Gillian M

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 152112
> This is beastie. He's not a baby anymore but he is MY baby if you know what I mean. He's a gorgeous little boy


Oh yes I do know what you mean.OLI is my baby, though he's anything but one.

Love that pic of your  baby!


----------



## Jess84

Thank you Gillian!

Michelle I bet your daughter is having a blast. Spike definitely looks like she has a lot of personality. What a happy little tortoise! I would love to see her house if you have any enclosure shots


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> My to-do list for Millie today:
> 
> Bake more moss!
> Figure out what to do about those weird little gnat things that popped up yesterday, bleh.
> Install the new light that came today (very excited about that)
> Sink a tray of testudo mix for her majesty's grazing pleasure.
> 
> And somehow figure in a bath and an application of creme to her tummy.
> 
> ...and learn how to spell the correct word for a tortoise tummy...



LOL!  ..her majesty...
What is baking moss?
Where do you get testudo mix?


----------



## Rutibegga

Nephelle said:


> I would love love love to see pics of your enclosure!! The double decker ones are so awesome and such a great idea to increase roaming space. I am gathering all sorts of ideas in my head for Millie's future home(s), and this sounds great!
> 
> Also great to know about the testudo mix...I have some planted but she's cutting through it and leaving trails that look like tiny tortoise crop circles. I wasn't sure if I should reseed those spots or wait to see if anything pops up after. I will reseed



It's SO hard to get good shots. But front, side, level one, then level two (don't mind the dirty plexiglass.) it's on cool hairpin legs and looks sort of like a TV from the '70s.


----------



## Rutibegga

Michelle D said:


> LOL!
> Where do you get testudo mix?


Tortoise supply!


----------



## Rutibegga

Michelle D said:


> This is the perfect thread for me! Thanks for starting it! LOVE seeing all of your sweet babies! So precious!
> Here is our RF, named Spike, eating her favorite! I am a sucker for the eating shots.
> View attachment 152379
> 
> View attachment 152381
> 
> View attachment 152382
> 
> 
> View attachment 152384
> 
> View attachment 152393
> 
> Ok I'll stop now


Spike's enthusiasm for noms is making my heart go pitter-patter!


----------



## Michelle D

Jess84 said:


> Thank you Gillian!
> 
> Michelle I bet your daughter is having a blast. Spike definitely looks like she has a lot of personality. What a happy little tortoise! I would love to see her house if you have any enclosure shots



My daughter is in LOVE with Spike! Her favorite pet! We have three fuzzy dogs and a cat, but she is crazy for Spike!
I'm actually like you and searching for enclosures too. We just have poor Spike in a Tupperware for sleeping time right now!  And outside for the daytime. I loved the enclosure that is earlier in this thread by the owner of Trogdor the Burninator!


----------



## Michelle D

Rutibegga said:


> Spike's enthusiasm for noms is making my heart go pitter-patter!


Hehe so funny! Me too! 
I loved all the pics of your little one, so precious!! So little too! I'm obsessed with the enclosure you have. I'm trying to come up with a plan for Spike's new place. She is in desperate need! Do you have a plan of yours or a wide shot to show the whole thing. What is the stone-like material on the wall? I'm looking for any help!


----------



## Rutibegga

My other half posted the entire build here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Building-an-Enclosure-for-a-Baby-Redfoot.124422/

It was a lot of work, but well worth it. We're planning an outdoor enclosure for warm weather, and will have to double this one in the next year or two. It's crazy what we do for these guys--but Troggy is the culmination of years of tortoise obsession for me.


----------



## Michelle D

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> BO, Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152123
> 
> 
> Jesse - male desert tortoise with his gular filed off
> 
> View attachment 152124
> 
> 
> Duc - Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152125
> 
> 
> Magumba, Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152126
> 
> 
> SO - male Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152127
> 
> 
> Female YF tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152128
> 
> 
> OOPS!!! HOW'D THAT GET IN THERE?


WOW amazing torts! (And beautiful birds  ) what is your biggest tort and how many inches is it? My kids are in LOVE with them! And they asked how much do they eat? Lol!


----------



## Michelle D

Rutibegga said:


> My other half posted the entire build here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Building-an-Enclosure-for-a-Baby-Redfoot.124422/
> 
> It was a lot of work, but well worth it. We're planning an outdoor enclosure for warm weather, and will have to double this one in the next year or two. It's crazy what we do for these guys--but Troggy is the culmination of years of tortoise obsession for me.



Wonderful! Thanks! Yes a lot of work - totally worth it!! I'm glad your getting to enjoy life with a wonderful tort after all that time!


----------



## Rutibegga

Noms and helping me with my reading. 

Troggy is my favorite ever dinosaur. I love him to bits.


----------



## Michelle D

Rutibegga said:


> Noms and helping me with my reading.
> 
> Troggy is my favorite ever dinosaur. I love him to bits.


Those pics are so cute! Love the one with the book! Looks like the making of a lap tort! 
Thank you so much for the link above for enclosure! I would not have found it! The pics are so helpful! Lemmybites did an amazing job! I'm so happy for you! Keep enjoying your little one!


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> LOL!  ..her majesty...
> What is baking moss?
> Where do you get testudo mix?



I have been baking the dry sphagnum moss I buy from Home Depot in an effort to kill off any creepy crawlies before I soak it. I did it for 30ish minutes at 200F. I still have these weird little gnats that popped up, though, so I might need to bake the substrate, too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 said it was stinky to do, though hahaha, so I was trying to avoid it!!

Testudo Mix is here:

http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix 

Millie loooooves it. It started sprouting within 48 hours and by the end of the week the plants in my tray were taller than her! @ZEROPILOT told me that it had things like carrots and radishes in it I think, but the way she's going through it I'll probably never get to find out LOL. 

It's also what @Rutibegga had in their amazing enclosure! I am going to seed my substrate, too...sooo excited for that! I bought a new light to try and encourage plant growth on the non-basking end, but now I have to figure out how to mount it


----------



## Nephelle

Rutibegga said:


> My other half posted the entire build here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Building-an-Enclosure-for-a-Baby-Redfoot.124422/
> 
> It was a lot of work, but well worth it. We're planning an outdoor enclosure for warm weather, and will have to double this one in the next year or two. It's crazy what we do for these guys--but Troggy is the culmination of years of tortoise obsession for me.



THIS WAS SO COOL!!! Omg. I loved everything. The WALLS holy wow, seriously. And how awesome is it that you guys posted the step by step!! The details you put in right down to the little log wall were just amazing. 

Love love love 

I saw mention in there of the Mist King system. I've been reading about it a bit! Did you get the starter system or one of the others? I'm wondering if it's hard to operate and set up, or not too bad for a newbie to this concept?


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> I'm trying to come up with a plan for Spike's new place.



I'm doing the same thing  Are you all handy with building? 

I am...not, but I'm going to try to build one, I think! A friend of mine sent me a text a little while ago that said he'd cut the wood for me...but I don't know what to make LOL

We will have to find cool pictures to share for ideas!!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I'm doing the same thing  Are you all handy with building?
> 
> I am...not, but I'm going to try to build one, I think! A friend of mine sent me a text a little while ago that said he'd cut the wood for me...but I don't know what to make LOL
> 
> We will have to find cool pictures to share for ideas!!


This thread has me geeking out! I'm getting so excited to get started! With the ideas you've shared and lemmybites enclosure I'm wanting to get started this week! My husband does the building in this house, I do the painting or detail stuff. But a lot of times a home improvement place will cut what you need esp if it's straight cuts. We've had them do it for us for plexiglass before. I would figure out your deminsions first then check with a place near you. Or of course a friend could be helpful.  I want to take lemmybites amazing ideas and fit it to my space. I think an L shape enclosure would fit our room better and give some extra interest for Spike. That would only work if I can make it wide enough go for Spike to turn around. I don't know yet if it will work yet or not, so we'll see... I love the plexiglass "windows " idea so my daughter can enjoy and keep an eye on Spike without having to grab her out too much. I want to plant that mix stuff you were talking about... So much to do...


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> This thread has me geeking out! I'm getting so excited to get started! With the ideas you've shared and lemmybites enclosure I'm wanting to get started this week! My husband does the building in this house, I do the painting or detail stuff. But a lot of times a home improvement place will cut what you need esp if it's straight cuts. We've had them do it for us for plexiglass before. I would figure out your deminsions first then check with a place near you. Or of course a friend could be helpful.  I want to take lemmybites amazing ideas and fit it to my space. I think an L shape enclosure would fit our room better and give some extra interest for Spike. That would only work if I can make it wide enough go for Spike to turn around. I don't know yet if it will work yet or not, so we'll see... I love the plexiglass "windows " idea so my daughter can enjoy and keep an eye on Spike without having to grab her out too much. I want to plant that mix stuff you were talking about... So much to do...



I am going to call Home Depot tomorrow and ask them if they will cut it! My friend that offered is a contractor, and when I asked him he said they wouldn't do the cuts. I can't see him chomping at the bit to cut wood for my tortoise enclosure LOL, but I am wondering if it's just never occurred to him since he does his own work. I will ask about the plexiglass, too!! I have a sheet just waiting to be cut, but I haven't yet because I'm afraid of breaking it!

An L shape would be awesome! There is this insanely cool enclosure that @Odin's Gma posted to a thread--it's for a Sulcata, but he's young so the humidity concerns are still there (vs an open topped table)

Here's her link! I've been following for awhile now, she's awesome! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/ It's also a step-by-step and she's even put in a greenhouse! Plus Odin is sooooo cute!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I am going to call Home Depot tomorrow and ask them if they will cut it! My friend that offered is a contractor, and when I asked him he said they wouldn't do the cuts. I can't see him chomping at the bit to cut wood for my tortoise enclosure LOL, but I am wondering if it's just never occurred to him since he does his own work. I will ask about the plexiglass, too!! I have a sheet just waiting to be cut, but I haven't yet because I'm afraid of breaking it!
> 
> An L shape would be awesome! There is this insanely cool enclosure that @Odin's Gma posted to a thread--it's for a Sulcata, but he's young so the humidity concerns are still there (vs an open topped table)
> 
> Here's her link! I've been following for awhile now, she's awesome! http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-mighty-odins-indoor-oasis-the-build.128248/ It's also a step-by-step and she's even put in a greenhouse! Plus Odin is sooooo cute!



Thanks for the link! I'll definitely will check it out!! I don't know if you have seen this yet in another thread, but a guy named alaskamike details nicely an idea for enclosure and option if you're not a builder, so check it out. It's actually in a thread about a rescue tort, real sweet story! I hope I can give the link correctly... Let's see... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bubbles-galore.125234/ if that didn't work I can try again... It's called bubbles galore. It's at the end of the thread.


----------



## Gillian M

Michelle D said:


> My daughter is in LOVE with Spike! Her favorite pet! We have three fuzzy dogs and a cat, but she is crazy for Spike!
> I'm actually like you and searching for enclosures too. We just have poor Spike in a Tupperware for sleeping time right now!  And outside for the daytime. I loved the enclosure that is earlier in this thread by the owner of Trogdor the Burninator!


I'll be obliged to have an enclosure made. I'm afraid there is little or *NO *care for animals here, particularly tortoises that live in the wild, and are considered 'toys' for the very young children, as Adam put it.


----------



## Gillian M

Rutibegga said:


> Noms and helping me with my reading.
> 
> Troggy is my favorite ever dinosaur. I love him to bits.


Love the tort that is reading! Gorgeous!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Nephelle said:


> I have been baking the dry sphagnum moss I buy from Home Depot in an effort to kill off any creepy crawlies before I soak it. I did it for 30ish minutes at 200F. I still have these weird little gnats that popped up, though, so I might need to bake the substrate, too. @Grandpa Turtle 144 said it was stinky to do, though hahaha, so I was trying to avoid it!!
> 
> Testudo Mix is here:
> 
> http://www.tortoisesupply.com/TestudoMix
> 
> Millie loooooves it. It started sprouting within 48 hours and by the end of the week the plants in my tray were taller than her! @ZEROPILOT told me that it had things like carrots and radishes in it I think, but the way she's going through it I'll probably never get to find out LOL.
> 
> It's also what @Rutibegga had in their amazing enclosure! I am going to seed my substrate, too...sooo excited for that! I bought a new light to try and encourage plant growth on the non-basking end, but now I have to figure out how to mount it


What I said is baking soil stinks !


----------



## Michelle D

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll be obliged to have an enclosure made. I'm afraid there is little or *NO *care for animals here, particularly tortoises that live in the wild, and are considered 'toys' for the very young children, as Adam put it.


----------



## Nephelle

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What I said is baking soil stinks !



Ohhh baking SOIL! So baking coco coir won't stink up my apartment and make my neighbors mad, then? LOL


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll definitely will check it out!! I don't know if you have seen this yet in another thread, but a guy named alaskamike details nicely an idea for enclosure and option if you're not a builder, so check it out. It's actually in a thread about a rescue tort, real sweet story! I hope I can give the link correctly... Let's see... http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bubbles-galore.125234/ if that didn't work I can try again... It's called bubbles galore. It's at the end of the thread.



Thank you for posting that thread!! I read the whole way through and saw @Alaskamike in his videos which was great  Poor Bubbles! Her video swimming in the pool made me so happy, though! 

(I am actually going to poke the referenced thread toward @SamAnn ( http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bubbles-galore.125234/ ). She has a rescued and badly neglected Sulcata that isn't toooo big yet, and might be interested in his water therapy videos. And if not, it's a heartening rescue story  I've been following her updates - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bowsers-rescue-update.129470/#post-1212828 . Such a sweet baby. )

Awesome find, Michelle!! Thank you!! The box build at the end made me feel a lot more confident, too--he did a great job without it looking too overwhelming. Also he said Home Depot would cut it, too! I am for sure calling tomorrow!


----------



## Nephelle

So happy you've joined this thread, @Gillian Moore ! I know you have some great Oli stories to share!


----------



## Gillian M

Nephelle said:


> So happy you've joined this thread, @Gillian Moore ! I know you have some great Oli stories to share!


Pleasure is mine!

Oh yes, I have a lot of stories about OLI, but I'm afraid I won't be able to post pics, so please forgive me.

Thanks for posting such an interesting and _unique _thread.


----------



## Nephelle

Gillian Moore said:


> Pleasure is mine!
> 
> Oh yes, I have a lot of stories about OLI, but I'm afraid I won't be able to post pics, so please forgive me.
> 
> Thanks for posting such an interesting and _unique _thread.



Stories are just as fun as pictures!! Sometimes even better


----------



## Nephelle

Just reposting here to help spread the word!

Voting for the 2016 Calendar is open now and ALL of the pictures are AMAZING!! You can vote for your top 3 just by replying! It was soooo hard to choose. 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-voting-thread-please-read-the-rules.129951/

*"Voting will be from 10/15/15 until midnight Pacific time 10/22/15. (One week)"*


----------



## Rutibegga

Nephelle said:


> I saw mention in there of the Mist King system. I've been reading about it a bit! Did you get the starter system or one of the others? I'm wondering if it's hard to operate and set up, or not too bad for a newbie to this concept?



It turns out the Mist King wasn't needed. The enclosure is plenty humid without it--in fact, it was above 90% for the first few weeks and we were actively trying to decrease the level. It's now a steady 75 to 80, though I'm watching the numbers as it cools down and our heat kicks on.


----------



## Michelle D

Gillian Moore said:


> I'll be obliged to have an enclosure made. I'm afraid there is little or *NO *care for animals here, particularly tortoises that live in the wild, and are considered 'toys' for the very young children, as Adam put it.



I don't know what you are saying here. And who is Adam?


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> I don't know what you are saying here. And who is Adam?



Adam is @Tidgy's Dad and Gillian is in Jordan, I believe


----------



## Nephelle

Rutibegga said:


> It turns out the Mist King wasn't needed. The enclosure is plenty humid without it--in fact, it was above 90% for the first few weeks and we were actively trying to decrease the level. It's now a steady 75 to 80, though I'm watching the numbers as it cools down and our heat kicks on.



I am glad I asked! Even the starter kit is pricey. I've read where people install those sorts of things into their outdoor enclosures, too, but thankfully that's at least a season and a half out LOL

I'm a bit nervous about the heat here as well...we have those old style radiators and the moment they kicked on it dried everything up. I lost a couple plants before I realized what was happening  

Thank you!!


----------



## Gillian M

Nephelle said:


> Adam is @Tidgy's Dad and Gillian is in Jordan, I believe


Correct.


----------



## Gillian M

Michelle D said:


> I don't know what you are saying here. And who is Adam?


Nephelle has answered this post of yours and apologies for not having been clear enough.


----------



## Nephelle

Gillian Moore said:


> Nephelle has answered this post of yours and apologies for not having been clear enough.



Hey Gillian, wasn't trying to speak for you   I wasn't sure of the time difference and thought you might be asleep! 

---I just looked, you are 7 hours ahead of me! Not bedtime yet!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello!
I am Adam.
This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.



Wifey and I can't have kids.
This is our baby girl who we love very much.
Thanks, Nephelle.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> I am Adam.
> This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
> Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
> She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.
> View attachment 152555
> View attachment 152556
> 
> Wifey and I can't have kids.
> This is our baby girl who we love very much.
> Thanks, Nephelle.


Tidgy is such a pretty girl  wifey and you make great tortoise mum and dad!


----------



## Michelle D

Gillian Moore said:


> Nephelle has answered this post of yours and apologies for not having been clear enough.


So sorry...I'm new here. It's great this forum connects people all around the world through love of tortoises!


----------



## Michelle D

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> I am Adam.
> This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
> Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
> She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.
> View attachment 152555
> View attachment 152556
> 
> Wifey and I can't have kids.
> This is our baby girl who we love very much.
> Thanks, Nephelle.



Hello Adam!  beautiful sweet girl you have! Enjoyed your pics!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

kirsty Johnston said:


> Tidgy is such a pretty girl  wifey and you make great tortoise mum and dad!


Ta, we do our best.
And she's worth every minute, quite the character and gives us so much pleasure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Michelle D said:


> Hello Adam!  beautiful sweet girl you have! Enjoyed your pics!


Bless you!
We met briefly on your intro thread.
Spike's a gorgeous tort, too.


----------



## Michelle D

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Bless you!
> We met briefly on your intro thread.
> Spike's a gorgeous tort, too.


So kind! I remembered you as Tidgy's Dad!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Michelle D said:


> So kind! I remembered you as Tidgy's Dad!


Either is fine.
better than some things i've been called!
Glad you're enjoying the forum and Nephelle's super-dooper thread.


----------



## Jodie

My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jodie said:


> My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.
> View attachment 152559
> 
> View attachment 152560


Wowser!!!!!!!!
Really, really good!
That was the one of four, yes?


----------



## Jodie

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Wowser!!!!!!!!
> Really, really good!
> That was the one of four, yes?


Yep. The only fertile one.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Jodie said:


> Yep. The only fertile one.


Still, a great result in the end!!! 
Beautiful.


----------



## Rutibegga

Just a few shots of Troggy (I've made a habit of taking a shot or two on his weekly weigh-in day). 

Oh, and Pikachu, making it absolutely clear that she did not authorize this whole tortoise thing.


----------



## Rutibegga

Jodie said:


> My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.
> View attachment 152559
> 
> View attachment 152560


So itty-bitty! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle D

Jodie said:


> My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.
> View attachment 152559
> 
> View attachment 152560



Cuteness overload!! So happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle D

Rutibegga said:


> Just a few shots of Troggy (I've made a habit of taking a shot or two on his weekly weigh-in day).
> 
> Oh, and Pikachu, making it absolutely clear that she did not authorize this whole tortoise thing.


So cute! What's the little dinosaur chomping down today?


----------



## Rutibegga

Michelle D said:


> So cute! What's the little dinosaur chomping down today?



That was Mazuri, a treat for being so patient while I took his photo (and because he'll just repeatedly charge the camera otherwise!)


----------



## Gillian M

Nephelle said:


> Hey Gillian, wasn't trying to speak for you   I wasn't sure of the time difference and thought you might be asleep!
> 
> ---I just looked, you are 7 hours ahead of me! Not bedtime yet!!


Hello Nephelle, hope you're well back there.

I didn't mean bad,when I said you answered Michelle D.


----------



## Gillian M

Michelle D said:


> So sorry...I'm new here. It's great this forum connects people all around the world through love of tortoises!


No problem, Michelle.


----------



## Gillian M

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> I am Adam.
> This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
> Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
> She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.
> View attachment 152555
> View attachment 152556
> 
> Wifey and I can't have kids.
> This is our baby girl who we love very much.
> Thanks, Nephelle.


Oh, she's soooooooooooo cute!! No wonder OLI fell in love with her!


----------



## Turtle001

Just got Herbert two weeks ago and he's been so great! He loves to eat!


----------



## AnimalLady

Nephelle said:


> My Millie Update -
> 
> Unfortunately I have no adorable picture to post, because I withheld dandelion from breakfast, and her Majesty is sulking in her flower pot.
> 
> I didn't get the new light off my checklist yesterday, so it's first up today! The fixture is under cabinet and it wants to be hung upside down..but it's a strip light. Much pondering on how to make this work to be done!
> 
> I've also been daydreaming about enclosures, and I I think I am going to take a hard look at a couple of @Tom 's designs, and see if I can mesh something together that will work. My only stumbling block is I don't have a way to cut the wood, but fingers crossed Home Depot will do it.
> 
> Specifically interested in these threads:
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/2015-growth-experiment.119874/
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/heating-an-outdoor-russian-night-box.116180/ - @AnimalLady _I don't know if you've seen this one, but I thought you might be interested if you haven't _




I swear you're the best at finding stuff! Ty!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Jodie said:


> My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.
> View attachment 152559
> 
> View attachment 152560


Oh my gosh!! So small and cute!! I can't!


----------



## aundreagwen

I am loving all these photos and seeing all the different breeds of tortoises! That teeny baby is so darn cute. We have had our guys since Monday, one of them is going to his new home tomorrow. It's been neat watching their personalities come through as they get comfortable in their new home. My boston terrier Murphy seems to be a little wary and barks at them if they move. My bulldog can't calm down enough to meet one yet. Our enclosure is 6 x 3 and it was super easy to build. We lined in with a shower curtain. We added a cross beam yesterday so the lights and heater point straight down.


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> I am Adam.
> This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
> Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
> She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.
> View attachment 152555
> View attachment 152556
> 
> Wifey and I can't have kids.
> This is our baby girl who we love very much.
> Thanks, Nephelle.



So glad you joined this thread, Adam! Thank you for being here! I read your rescue story and it certainly seems like you and your wifey came in at the exact time Tidgy needed you. My partner and I are human kid-less, too, so our babies are a weird looking mutt dog and now a baby tortoise! I am of the opinion that parenting comes in all forms 

AND Tidgy is BEAUTIFUL!! So glad to get to see her pretty self after talking to you these past weeks! What kind of tortoise is she? I am too new to this to even try to guess!


----------



## Nephelle

Jodie said:


> My brand new Russian baby. Hatched last night.
> View attachment 152559
> 
> View attachment 152560



Jodie, that picture made my entire being ache with teh cute. * Omg. * And just one, too...I sense a very spoiled future for that little munchkin! How insanely special of an experience to have!!

Please keep posting pictures! I would love to see how that itty bitty grows. My Millie is right around 4 months, so she's still so little, however there is a lot of magic in brand new to the world  

Congratulations!! So exciting


----------



## Nephelle

Turtle001 said:


> Just got Herbert two weeks ago and he's been so great! He loves to eat!
> View attachment 152643



Hello to you and hello to Herbert!! So glad you posted....and what a cute baby!! I see tortoise tongue!! Man, I wish I could get as excited as these guys about salad!

I hope you'll come back and show us more of your cutie!! And congratulations  Isn't this so exciting?!?!


----------



## Nephelle

aundreagwen said:


> I am loving all these photos and seeing all the different breeds of tortoises! That teeny baby is so darn cute. We have had our guys since Monday, one of them is going to his new home tomorrow. It's been neat watching their personalities come through as they get comfortable in their new home. My boston terrier Murphy seems to be a little wary and barks at them if they move. My bulldog can't calm down enough to meet one yet. Our enclosure is 6 x 3 and it was super easy to build. We lined in with a shower curtain. We added a cross beam yesterday so the lights and heater point straight down.



Hi aundreagwen!!  Thank you for joining the thread and congrats on your new babies! I read your introduction thread as well, and was so impressed how quickly you found a home for your second one! Being able to share this experience with a friend "in real life" would be so great...all my friends think I've gone off the deep end LOL

Your enclosure looks so great!! And it's encouraging to hear it's wasn't that difficult! I've been doodling on paper the past few days with ideas, so still very much in the planning phase...but that's part of the fun 

Hope you keep sharing your pics and updates!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> So glad you joined this thread, Adam! Thank you for being here! I read your rescue story and it certainly seems like you and your wifey came in at the exact time Tidgy needed you. My partner and I are human kid-less, too, so our babies are a weird looking mutt dog and now a baby tortoise! I am of the opinion that parenting comes in all forms
> 
> AND Tidgy is BEAUTIFUL!! So glad to get to see her pretty self after talking to you these past weeks! What kind of tortoise is she? I am too new to this to even try to guess!


A Moroccan spur-thighed greek, _Testudo graeca graeca. _
We're only a few kilometres from her homeland here. 
Tidgy had neck damage and used to twist her neck at all angles in a silent open-mouthed scream, one off her carapace scutes had been cut out and used for jewellery and she's been fed on meat fat and lamb meat with a little lettuce.
I had to wash her wound that was seeping yellow, gently hand feed her and spent at least 12 hours a day, every day for weeks with her.
She's a miracle.


The yellowy scute top right is where the wound was.
She wanted to live so much and is now the happiest, most content, people friendly tort imaginable.
And now I help care for other local torts with the info I've learned here and my own experience.
( my famiy had two other Greeks for 20 years when I was young). 
Thanks for the welcome and the thread.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Moroccan spur-thighed greek, _Testudo graeca graeca. _
> We're only a few kilometres from her homeland here.
> Tidgy had neck damage and used to twist her neck at all angles in a silent open-mouthed scream, one off her carapace scutes had been cut out and used for jewellery and she's been fed on meat fat and lamb meat with a little lettuce.
> I had to wash her wound that was seeping yellow, gently hand feed her and spent at least 12 hours a day, every day for weeks with her.
> She's a miracle.
> View attachment 152722
> 
> The yellowy scute top right is where the wound was.
> She wanted to live so much and is now the happiest, most content, people friendly tort imaginable.
> And now I help care for other local torts with the info I've learned here and my own experience.
> ( my famiy had two other Greeks for 20 years when I was young).
> Thanks for the welcome and the thread.



that's one gorgeous tort Adam! I need to see more of this beauty! oh, she is so lucky to have come across you and your wife!


----------



## AnimalLady

aundreagwen said:


> I am loving all these photos and seeing all the different breeds of tortoises! That teeny baby is so darn cute. We have had our guys since Monday, one of them is going to his new home tomorrow. It's been neat watching their personalities come through as they get comfortable in their new home. My boston terrier Murphy seems to be a little wary and barks at them if they move. My bulldog can't calm down enough to meet one yet. Our enclosure is 6 x 3 and it was super easy to build. We lined in with a shower curtain. We added a cross beam yesterday so the lights and heater point straight down.



Your enclosure is nice! I love the different textures on your substrate, love it. Your dogs are pretty awesome too! You should post a pic of your bully! I want to see the face! Looks like a huge beast! I love bullies!!!!!

I will mention~ one of your torts looks like the beak is a bit long, be sure to feed on a slate (or upside down tile) to get that baby trimmed. You can also avoid cutting up the food to help with this more..
andddd, one more little thing, you might want to watch out for tort bullying, Russians especially don't do well in pairs. Wishing you the best of luck!! Keep posting pix!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

AnimalLady said:


> that's one gorgeous tort Adam! I need to see more of this beauty! oh, she is so lucky to have come across you and your wife!


Thanks, you saw the photos a couple of pages back ?


----------



## aundreagwen

Thanks for the tip on his beak, I was wondering how to fix that. I learned this week from this forum that it is not good to keep two so one of them is going to his new home with a friend tomorrow! Both of their beaks are long so I will let her know as well. 
This is Bronson my old english bulldog. He is 3 years old (and supposed to have ears...)


----------



## Jess84

aundreagwen said:


> Thanks for the tip on his beak, I was wondering how to fix that. I learned this week from this forum that it is not good to keep two so one of them is going to his new home with a friend tomorrow! Both of their beaks are long so I will let her know as well.
> This is Bronson my old english bulldog. He is 3 years old (and supposed to have ears...)



Hi aundreagwen! Whate a cute dog OMG. And a cute tortoise of course too  

It sounds like you're about to be a wonderful tortoise parent, and you have definitely come to the right place to learn everything there is to know (and so much more you never realized you could know) about the care and upkeep of your new baby! I think Nephelle has asked that health advice be referred out to other threads. You can use the search function to locate threads that might address explicit questions, or you can post a new thread with any health related inquiries in the Tortoise Health Section of the forums, and I have no doubt that you will find some very helpful and informed advice from forum members! The best of luck with your tort! Can't wait to see more pictures as you go <3


----------



## Nephelle

aundreagwen said:


> Thanks for the tip on his beak, I was wondering how to fix that. I learned this week from this forum that it is not good to keep two so one of them is going to his new home with a friend tomorrow! Both of their beaks are long so I will let her know as well.
> This is Bronson my old english bulldog. He is 3 years old (and supposed to have ears...)



aahhhhh hahahahaha!! OMG SO CUTE!! That expression! He does not seem that impressed with the current state of affairs, buuuuttt he's just too comfortable to care LOL


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> A Moroccan spur-thighed greek, _Testudo graeca graeca. _
> We're only a few kilometres from her homeland here.
> Tidgy had neck damage and used to twist her neck at all angles in a silent open-mouthed scream, one off her carapace scutes had been cut out and used for jewellery and she's been fed on meat fat and lamb meat with a little lettuce.
> I had to wash her wound that was seeping yellow, gently hand feed her and spent at least 12 hours a day, every day for weeks with her.
> She's a miracle.
> View attachment 152722
> 
> The yellowy scute top right is where the wound was.
> She wanted to live so much and is now the happiest, most content, people friendly tort imaginable.
> And now I help care for other local torts with the info I've learned here and my own experience.
> ( my famiy had two other Greeks for 20 years when I was young).
> Thanks for the welcome and the thread.



Rescue stories are always so hard, because they make your heart hurt and sing at the same time. You certainly were needed...and I don't know if there is any better feeling in the world than knowing you are making a difference in a life. You are awesome, Adam 

Do all Greeks have that gorgeous dark shell? I just love it!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> Rescue stories are always so hard, because they make your heart hurt and sing at the same time. You certainly were needed...and I don't know if there is any better feeling in the world than knowing you are making a difference in a life. You are awesome, Adam
> 
> Do all Greeks have that gorgeous dark shell? I just love it!!


Thanks.
Greeks come in a wide range of colours from 'gold' through pale to dark browns and khakis to very dark like Tidgy.
They can also fade due to years of hot sun.
Very varied, the Atlas mountain ones, like my Tidgy, are quite dark, generally while those in the South, near the Souss valley, tend to be paler and those in the north more brown/greeny. 
Other countries have different variants.


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks.
> Greeks come in a wide range of colours from 'gold' through pale to dark browns and khakis to very dark like Tidgy.
> They can also fade due to years of hot sun.
> Very varied, the Atlas mountain ones, like my Tidgy, are quite dark, generally while those in the South, near the Souss valley, tend to be paler and those in the north more brown/greeny.
> Other countries have different variants.



That's amazing! Gah, so much to learn!! So are each of the different shell color variations from a different subspecies, or are they all "Greeks"? I should look that up, that's awesome! 

I have no idea if Russians do that? I know that there are different color variations but it doesn't seem as dramatic. I should look that up, too! haha!

SO COOL!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Well, some say the more widespread ones here are subspecies graeca, the southern ones soussensis and the northern bunch marokkensis.
graeca also occurs in Spain an then there are several other subspecies around the southern Mediterranean area.
For me, the Moroccan ones are all the same sub species, the overlaps and types seem so similar to me, i think different subspecies is pushing it a bit. 
Russians seem to be pretty varied, but perhaps not as varied as Greeks, but I've seen far fewer.


----------



## AnimalLady

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Hello!
> I am Adam.
> This is a marvelous thread, most splendid.
> Every day is like a new day with my darling Tidgy, I will never be an older owner.
> She was near death when i rescued her 4 years ago and now.
> View attachment 152555
> View attachment 152556
> 
> Wifey and I can't have kids.
> This is our baby girl who we love very much.
> Thanks, Nephelle.




Stunning! What a sweetie! I'm going to need to see more of the pretty lady


----------



## AnimalLady

aundreagwen said:


> Thanks for the tip on his beak, I was wondering how to fix that. I learned this week from this forum that it is not good to keep two so one of them is going to his new home with a friend tomorrow! Both of their beaks are long so I will let her know as well.
> This is Bronson my old english bulldog. He is 3 years old (and supposed to have ears...)



Ahh! The cuteness. Looks like a big ol teddy!!


----------



## Nephelle

I am coming to realize that life is good when you're a TFO tortoise....

I have a feeling Millie thinks so, too...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nephelle said:


> I am coming to realize that life is good when you're a TFO tortoise....
> 
> I have a feeling Millie thinks so, too...


i'm fairly certain she does.
Night night!


----------



## Nephelle

Tidgy's Dad said:


> i'm fairly certain she does.
> Night night!



Night, Adam!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I am coming to realize that life is good when you're a TFO tortoise....
> 
> I have a feeling Millie thinks so, too...


That's so funny I was thinking the same thing as Spike took her warm soak today! She's even resting her head on the side! 



And here she is "smiling" at the end! Feeling pretty good!! 


How is ms. Millie's To Do list coming? Were you able to hang the light? Did you ever find out if Home Depot will help with cutting the plywood? Hope all is going swimmingly!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I am coming to realize that life is good when you're a TFO tortoise....
> 
> I have a feeling Millie thinks so, too...


LOVE the pics of little Millie! So sweet! Did you say she is a Russian? I'm not good at recognizing yet.


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> That's so funny I was thinking the same thing as Spike took her warm soak today! She's even resting her head on the side!
> View attachment 152903
> 
> 
> And here she is "smiling" at the end! Feeling pretty good!!
> View attachment 152904
> 
> How is ms. Millie's To Do list coming? Were you able to hang the light? Did you ever find out is Home Depot will help with cutting the plywood? Hope all is going swimmingly!



SPIKE YOU ARE SO CUTE!! hahahaha she's like ahhhhh pillow! It's like a tortoise health spa around here, and we are the employees!

My To Do list got derailed by the wrong light fixture! Well, it's the right light fixture but it has to be mounted facing down, which I hadn't planned for in all of this brilliant enclosure designing I've been doing...hahaha. I'd originally thought to attach it sideways to the tub. I "reclaimed" some wood (it still counts as reclaimed if you thief it from the basement of your building, right?!) and am going to try my hand at fashioning some sort of overhead hanging...thing.

I am making real carpenters cry, I can feel it.

I decided if I can make that work, then of course I will be ready to tackle a full enclosure build. Right? Right! I haven't called Home Depot yet, but I _have_ started planning out my design. That rock wall that @Rutibegga did in theirs is soooo freaking cool. I should probably just try to stick with a plain box since I have no idea what I'm doing but !!!! hahahaha I want cool rock walls!!

Millie is a Russian, yes  I am not 100% sure if they darken as they get older, but I think I've read a couple places that they do. I am still trying to learn the different kinds, too! 

How is your enclosure planning coming? Are you drawing it out? We should post our pre-build idea pictures here!!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> SPIKE YOU ARE SO CUTE!! hahahaha she's like ahhhhh pillow! It's like a tortoise health spa around here, and we are the employees!
> 
> My To Do list got derailed by the wrong light fixture! Well, it's the right light fixture but it has to be mounted facing down, which I hadn't planned for in all of this brilliant enclosure designing I've been doing...hahaha. I'd originally thought to attach it sideways to the tub. I "reclaimed" some wood (it still counts as reclaimed if you thief it from the basement of your building, right?!) and am going to try my hand at fashioning some sort of overhead hanging...thing.
> 
> I am making real carpenters cry, I can feel it.
> 
> I decided if I can make that work, then of course I will be ready to tackle a full enclosure build. Right? Right! I haven't called Home Depot yet, but I _have_ started planning out my design. That rock wall that @Rutibegga did in theirs is soooo freaking cool. I should probably just try to stick with a plain box since I have no idea what I'm doing but !!!! hahahaha I want cool rock walls!!
> 
> Millie is a Russian, yes  I am not 100% sure if they darken as they get older, but I think I've read a couple places that they do. I am still trying to learn the different kinds, too!
> 
> How is your enclosure planning coming? Are you drawing it out? We should post our pre-build idea pictures here!!


Lol! Life of a new tort owner!  I have seen some people mount a light from wood overhead attached by a mug/cup hook. I don't know if your light is the same kind or not..
We measured today and had a table put in place to "envision" the final placement.  we aren't sophisticated enough to actually draw plans. I think we are going with a 7' x 3' table (kinda odd measurement, I know). I liked the design of @Rutibegga as well so we are going to try for that feel. I loved the rock wall a lot, but may have to wait till later to add fun stuff. I just really feel it necessary to get her in a bigger enclosure, pronto!  Spike loves to walk! Her big news today was eating her first live worm! She hasn't been sure she wanted to eat moving things before. But once she started she wanted MORE! ( I was glad, I didn't want to have to chop it up in her food!) I'm such a new mom and took video of it! 

Yes we will definitely have to keep each other updated!


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> Lol! Life of a new tort owner!  I have seen some people mount a light from wood overhead attached by a mug/cup hook. I don't know if your light is the same kind or not..
> We measured today and had a table put in place to "envision" the final placement.  we aren't sophisticated enough to actually draw plans. I think we are going with a 7' x 3' table (kinda odd measurement, I know). I liked the design of @Rutibegga as well so we are going to try for that feel. I loved the rock wall a lot, but may have to wait till later to add fun stuff. I just really feel it necessary to get her in a bigger enclosure, pronto!  Spike loves to walk! Her big news today was eating her first live worm! She hasn't been sure she wanted to eat moving things before. But once she started she wanted MORE! ( I was glad, I didn't want to have to chop it up in her food!) I'm such a new mom and took video of it!
> 
> Yes we will definitely have to keep each other updated!



I want to see the video!! I think there is a way to upload them here, but I haven't tried. I _just_ had this conversation with my partner because we saw @Alaskamike 's video of his little bubbles eating a worm, and I confirmed with her 3 times during it that if we got a RF, she'd feed it the worms LOL. I don't think I could chop it up, either! Did she go after it once she got the hang of it? I wonder if they kind of hunt them in the wild, or if it's just an opportunistic thing? That would be interesting to see!

You are probably right about the rock wall, haha, as much as I want to do it sooo much it's probably a better thing to do after we get the hang of building these tortoise-mansions! 

I asked in another thread about a RF caresheet because I wasn't able to locate one, and received a couple of replies for a link and a book, I'll post that thread here in case you were interested 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-finding-rf-care-sheet.130125/#post-1220265


----------



## aundreagwen

Millie and Spike are so cute! I am seriously smitten by all these little dinosaurs!


----------



## Nephelle

aundreagwen said:


> Millie and Spike are so cute! I am seriously smitten by all these little dinosaurs!



Me too, this is an addiction that could require weekly meetings LOL

I read in another thread of yours that your little man is king of his castle now! I bet his ex-roommates new parents are so excited!! Are they going to come join the forums? They should!! Let's spread this addiction around!! haha!

ALSO I love the new name! How did you guys come up with that? Sounds like a story behind it


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I want to see the video!! I think there is a way to upload them here, but I haven't tried. I _just_ had this conversation with my partner because we saw @Alaskamike 's video of his little bubbles eating a worm, and I confirmed with her 3 times during it that if we got a RF, she'd feed it the worms LOL. I don't think I could chop it up, either! Did she go after it once she got the hang of it? I wonder if they kind of hunt them in the wild, or if it's just an opportunistic thing? That would be interesting to see!
> 
> You are probably right about the rock wall, haha, as much as I want to do it sooo much it's probably a better thing to do after we get the hang of building these tortoise-mansions!
> 
> I asked in another thread about a RF caresheet because I wasn't able to locate one, and received a couple of replies for a link and a book, I'll post that thread here in case you were interested
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/help-finding-rf-care-sheet.130125/#post-1220265


I'll see if I can figure out how to upload a video tomorrow. It took me a little while to figure out how to do pics...so we'll see  it's so funny what you'll do as a pet parent I've handled crickets for frogs even! I didn't ever think I could be so proud to watch a pet eat a worm before! Haha. 

That was so thoughtful of you to give me those links! Thanks! I was wondering why there wasn't a caresheet pinned for RF. I had been linked to the tortoiselibrary though. And I will definitely have to get that book!!


----------



## aundreagwen

I did tell my friend about the forum! I hope she joins. She is so happy with him and has sent me some pictures already. It's been a great night sending him off to his new home and I got some pictures of my last foster puppy in her new home. 

We named him after Ricky Bobby from Talladega Nights the Will Ferell movie. I like the irony because Ricky Bobby wants to go fast, and he's a tortoise so he can't lol!


----------



## Nephelle

aundreagwen said:


> We named him after Ricky Bobby from Talladega Nights the Will Ferell movie. I like the irony because Ricky Bobby wants to go fast, and he's a tortoise so he can't lol!



OMG I just got that LOL!!


----------



## Nephelle

Michelle D said:


> I'll see if I can figure out how to upload a video tomorrow. It took me a little while to figure out how to do pics...so we'll see  it's so funny what you'll do as a pet parent I've handled crickets for frogs even! I didn't ever think I could be so proud to watch a pet eat a worm before! Haha.
> 
> That was so thoughtful of you to give me those links! Thanks! I was wondering why there wasn't a caresheet pinned for RF. I had been linked to the tortoiselibrary though. And I will definitely have to get that book!!



I would love to figure out the videos! The world needs to see Spike eating a worm and Millie being a princess!


----------



## Rutibegga

Soaking and sulking. Trogdor hates his soaks and spends a good amount of time trying to escape. His soak is over when I see him go really still, then poop. (Once he's pooped in the water, he will fly into total panic if I don't immediately remove him... I don't blame him.)


----------



## Turtle001

Nephelle said:


> Hello to you and hello to Herbert!! So glad you posted....and what a cute baby!! I see tortoise tongue!! Man, I wish I could get as excited as these guys about salad!
> 
> I hope you'll come back and show us more of your cutie!! And congratulations  Isn't this so exciting?!?!


Yes it is so exciting!! im currently in the process of building him a larger enclosure! Thanks for the great comment he does love his lettuce!  and I'd love to be posting more photos soon!


----------



## Michelle D

Nephelle said:


> I would love to figure out the videos! The world needs to see Spike eating a worm and Millie being a princess!


here is my best try...



now it princess Millie's turn!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Michelle D said:


> here is my best try...
> 
> 
> 
> now it princess Millie's turn!


The poor worm put up a good fight!!


----------



## Oxalis

Michelle D said:


> here is my best try...
> 
> 
> 
> now it princess Millie's turn!


I'm so glad I only have to feed my RT veggies! Whew!


----------



## Michelle D

Oxalis said:


> I'm so glad I only have to feed my RT veggies! Whew!


Yes, I probably should have put a WARNING - graphical the description...sorry.  I was surprised I was actually successful at posting the vid!


----------



## AnimalLady

Michelle D said:


> here is my best try...
> 
> 
> 
> now it princess Millie's turn!


This is a super cool video!!!
I cant wait to feed mine worms! Haha, I found a few under a brick the other day and I got so excited! lol.


----------



## keepergale

Michelle D said:


> That's so funny I was thinking the same thing as Spike took her warm soak today! She's even resting her head on the side!
> View attachment 152903
> 
> 
> And here she is "smiling" at the end! Feeling pretty good!!
> View attachment 152904
> 
> How is ms. Millie's To Do list coming? Were you able to hang the light? Did you ever find out if Home Depot will help with cutting the plywood? Hope all is going swimmingly!


Your photography is much better than average. (The cute subject helps) Do you have have expensive equipment or just a good eye for photography?


Here is my baby soaking.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

keepergale said:


> Your photography is much better than average. (The cute subject helps) Do you have have expensive equipment or just a good eye for photography?
> View attachment 153259
> 
> Here is my baby soaking.


Lovely photo!!!
And a beautiful baby, rather relaxed, i'd say!


----------



## AnimalLady

keepergale said:


> Your photography is much better than average. (The cute subject helps) Do you have have expensive equipment or just a good eye for photography?
> View attachment 153259
> 
> Here is my baby soaking.



What a sweet baby! I think you take nice pix too!

Is this an Indian Star tort baby?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

This is Phae having an afternoon to herself on the far side of the palm frond forest. I've finally gotten their rations high enough that being in their presence does not invoke a zombie apocalypse response, you know when they follow you to relieve their hunger, like zombies attacking.


----------



## Michelle D

AnimalLady said:


> This is a super cool video!!!
> I cant wait to feed mine worms! Haha, I found a few under a brick the other day and I got so excited! lol.


Thats so fun! It took Spike a little while to figure out if she wanted to try to eat something moving (or maybe it was the size of it). But once she started she wanted more! Now she keeps checking the substrate to see if there are anymore hiding!  I've got to figure out how many worms she can have in a week. There are plenty of worms in our yard right now!


----------



## Michelle D

keepergale said:


> Your photography is much better than average. (The cute subject helps) Do you have have expensive equipment or just a good eye for photography?
> View attachment 153259
> 
> Here is my baby soaking.


WOW, that is such a beautiful baby!! I LOVE that! How old is that sweetie? So relaxed!  they love their soak time! You're wonderful at photos as well, it seems.  it's definitely not me, just my special subject! ( I think she quite photogenic  ) I take my pics with Nikon D5200. How about you?


----------



## Michelle D

Will said:


> This is Phae having an afternoon to herself on the far side of the palm frond forest. I've finally gotten their rations high enough that being in their presence does not invoke a zombie apocalypse response, you know when they follow you to relieve their hunger, like zombies attacking.


Ahhh! Hahaha!! Zombie apocalypse! I am totally imagining that! I love it! That pic is so precious! What a beauty!!


----------



## keepergale

Michelle D said:


> WOW, that is such a beautiful baby!! I LOVE that! How old is that sweetie? So relaxed!  they love their soak time! You're wonderful at photos as well, it seems.  it's definitely not me, just my special subject! ( I think she quite photogenic  ) I take my pics with Nikon D5200. How about you?


Ha Ha That was shot with my IPhone 
That is my youngest tortoise who was 3 months when that picture was taken. She is 11 months old now.
Check out some DeanS photos. He is my choice for resident photo ace around here.


----------



## aundreagwen

Keepergale what a great looking tortoise! I love the colouring. 

Will, my guy does that right now. Every time I come to the enclosure he comes slowly towards me. I was hoping it was because he likes me but I quickly realized it's because he wants food lol


----------



## Oxalis

keepergale said:


> Your photography is much better than average. (The cute subject helps) Do you have have expensive equipment or just a good eye for photography?
> View attachment 153259
> Here is my baby soaking.


Super cute indeed!


----------



## edricivan

Here's a photo of Nicco my 3 month old Sulcatta. Just got him a week ago. 

On a side note, I can't seem to add media to the gallery, keeps giving me server errors. Anyone know why?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Nicco is very gorgeous!!! 
The server error for loading pictures on to the gallery seems very common right now
I don't think anyone knows why.


----------



## edricivan

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Nicco is very gorgeous!!!
> The server error for loading pictures on to the gallery seems very common right now
> I don't think anyone knows why.



Thank you Adam. Trying to give him more TLC so his new growth will be smooth


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:*
> 
> *DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND. *
> 
> *STAY ON TOPIC.*
> 
> *REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*





This is a new rescue I just got on New Year's Eve. She is a three toed box turtle. The previous own had her in an aquarium about 1 foot wide by 3 foot long With no substrate and was feeding her dry dog food. Well, now she is in a 4 foot by 6 foot pen, with my other turtle. She has bin all over this pen. Seems to be enjoying it




This is my other turtle, Raphael


----------



## Shari M

Hello we are new here and wanted to introduce ourselves.... We are new to the Tortoise world and eager to learn from everyone here. We bought a baby Russian Tortoise from East Bay Vivarium in Berkeley Ca. for our Son for Christmas. He has named the baby "Tortellini" It was "Soup" first then he changed the name. 
We keep Tortellini in a glass aquarium for the time being, but we are building a Turtle Table for a bigger space. Tortellini seems to be adapting well with only one indecent of finding him on his back (boy did we freak out!). I don't think he was there long and we have adjusted things to prevent that in the future.
We have one question for anyone with an answer.... We are looking for a Fluorescent UVB fixture for our table we are building. We would like it to be about 36" and I have not been able to find what I am looking for. It has been in a few pictures that I have seen online and I will attach the picture of what I am talking about. This is not my table, I am just asking to see if anyone here knows where I can buy this type of light fixture (the strip light on the left). It seems like it is very versatile and easy to move if need be. Here is the picture and thanks for having us here! Thanks! Shari


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

That looks similar (but not quite) to the T5 fixture leevalley sells - http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=67298&cat=2,44716 They only do 2ft and 4ft sizes though.

I wouldn't use the one in the photo without a reflector that covered the full length of the bulb. 

Someone else on here uses a really slim fixture too but I can't remember who... Hopefully they'll come a long and see it.


----------



## Oxalis

Shari M said:


> Hello we are new here and wanted to introduce ourselves.... We are new to the Tortoise world and eager to learn from everyone here. We bought a baby Russian Tortoise from East Bay Vivarium in Berkeley Ca. for our Son for Christmas. He has named the baby "Tortellini" It was "Soup" first then he changed the name.
> We keep Tortellini in a glass aquarium for the time being, but we are building a Turtle Table for a bigger space. Tortellini seems to be adapting well with only one indecent of finding him on his back (boy did we freak out!). I don't think he was there long and we have adjusted things to prevent that in the future.
> We have one question for anyone with an answer.... We are looking for a Fluorescent UVB fixture for our table we are building. We would like it to be about 36" and I have not been able to find what I am looking for. It has been in a few pictures that I have seen online and I will attach the picture of what I am talking about. This is not my table, I am just asking to see if anyone here knows where I can buy this type of light fixture (the strip light on the left). It seems like it is very versatile and easy to move if need be. Here is the picture and thanks for having us here! Thanks! Shari


Lovely setup! I hope to replicate your live plants and possible stairway in our tort enclosure this year!


----------



## Paul M Jones

This is Turbo.


----------



## Lissa

Greta 4 1/2 weeks old. Am I supposed to be feeding her daily? Some people say yes some say it will cause rapid growth & pyramiding. She has vetch & red clover growing in her cage she can graze when she wants. I'm wondering about the mazuri food.


----------



## Lissa

Her cage. She's burrowed under the dirt right now. She's a late sleeper.


----------



## Oxalis

Lissa said:


> View attachment 164044
> 
> 
> Greta 4 1/2 weeks old. Am I supposed to be feeding her daily? Some people say yes some say it will cause rapid growth & pyramiding. She has vetch & red clover growing in her cage she can graze when she wants. I'm wondering about the mazuri food.


Very cute!!! Welcome to the forum, fellow Michigander! @Tom has done a lot of research on pyramiding and his experience suggests that greater humidity in a tort's enclosure -- especially for babies -- is the contributing factor to pyramiding. He can definitely speak to that much more in depth than I can!  So make sure your baby gets lots of soaks!


----------



## Oxalis

Paul M Jones said:


> View attachment 164043
> This is Turbo.


Turbo's adorable!


----------



## Paul M Jones

Oxalis said:


> Turbo's adorable!


Thank you very much!


----------



## tortoise❤️food

That's an amazing tortoise home


----------



## Crzt4torts

View attachment 164412

MAKE THE WORLD GO AWAY!


----------



## Oxalis

Crzt4torts said:


> View attachment 164412
> 
> MAKE THE WORLD GO AWAY!
> View attachment 164413


Looks like my Russian on some days. ;D


----------



## Nicole edwards

Rocky showing off his new little hut!!


----------



## Crzt4torts

Rocky is so cute! How big is he?


----------



## Nicole edwards

Crzt4torts said:


> Rocky is so cute! How big is he?


He is at 170 grams now and 7 months old. Growing like a weed lately


----------



## Oxalis

Nicole edwards said:


> Rocky showing off his new little hut!!
> View attachment 165699


Nice hide! Did you build it yourself If not, which store did you find something so unique?


----------



## Nicole edwards

Oxalis said:


> Nice hide! Did you build it yourself If not, which store did you find something so unique?


It actually came from Petco on the hamster isle!


----------



## Oxalis

Nicole edwards said:


> It actually came from Petco on the hamster isle!


Nice find!  I wonder how long till Rocky outgrows it?


----------



## Nicole edwards

Oxalis said:


> Nice find!  I wonder how long till Rocky outgrows it?


I give it another month or so. This stinker is gaining 4-6 grams a day


----------



## Zander Ruedas

Desert tortoise

length-26 inches

weight-Approximately 40 pounds


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Zander Ruidas, and welcome to the Forum!!

your 40lb desert tortoise is actually a sulcata tortoise.


----------



## surfergirl

I have had a sulcata for 20 yrs and just added 4 small torts to my family. 3 russians and 1 hermanns. Just started building their outdoor enclosures to be ready by late spring when temp are appropriate.
can't wait to see these guys thrive outdoors . Planning to hibernate this winter.

this is Tot

this isTater

this is Sig

this is "Sam" for Samantha
i think all my russians are female but time will tell on the two smaller ones. I love these guys, lots of fun and they are all doing great. Improvements were noticed quickly with the right care following Toms and Chris' care sheets!

Here is a picture of the start to some outdoor enclosures for them. Should have complete by late spring or earlier.


----------



## surfergirl

I have hamomd a sulcata for 20 yrs and just added 4 small torts. 3 russians and 1 hermanns. Just started building their outdoor enclosures to be ready by late spring when temp are appropriate.
can't wait to see these guys thrive outdoors . Planning to hibernate this winter.
View attachment 166107
this is Tot
View attachment 166108
this isTater
View attachment 166110
this is Sig
View attachment 166109
this is "Sam" for Samantha
i think all my russians are female but time will tell on the two smaller ones. I love these guys, lots of fun and they are all doing great. Improvements were noticed quickly with the right care following Toms and Chris' care sheets!

Here is a start to some outdoor enclosures for them.


----------



## tortoise❤️food

Aisha is having a photo shoot!!!

Story-Aisha was playing outside in her enclosure and a cat gets closer to the cage and Aisha try's to bite it I picked her up before she did put it was funny


----------



## adore

tortoise❤️food said:


> View attachment 166686
> 
> Aisha is having a photo shoot!!!
> 
> Story-Aisha was playing outside in her enclosure and a cat gets closer to the cage and Aisha try's to bite it I picked her up before she did put it was funny



Beautiful photo!!


----------



## Kaycie

I'm so excited! I've always wanted to be a torti mum, and now I have a baby sulcata! We haven't decided on a name yet, as we're still getting to know him (or her, as it may be). Gunna spoil him rotten, that's what I'm gunna do!


----------



## Oxalis

Kaycie said:


> I'm so excited! I've always wanted to be a torti mum, and now I have a baby sulcata! We haven't decided on a name yet, as we're still getting to know him (or her, as it may be). Gunna spoil him rotten, that's what I'm gunna do!
> View attachment 168064
> View attachment 168065
> View attachment 168066
> View attachment 168067
> View attachment 168068
> View attachment 168069


What a little cutie-pie, oh yes!  That is quite a lot of food for such a little one!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Bet he eats it all too.


----------



## Kaycie

Oxalis said:


> What a little cutie-pie, oh yes!  That is quite a lot of food for such a little one!


I may have gone a bit overboard with the food...


----------



## Oxalis

Kaycie said:


> I may have gone a bit overboard with the food...


That is pretty spoiled!


----------



## Alexio

Hello all, this is Puma the Leopard Tortoise. S\he is enjoying a little shade under a piece of driftwood. 



This is Bell and Luna they are Marginated Tortoises. They just love to do things together like eating basking and burrowing.


----------



## Oxalis

Alexio said:


> Hello all, this is Puma the Leopard Tortoise. S\he is enjoying a little shade under a piece of driftwood.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bell and Luna they are Marginated Tortoises. They just love to do things together like eating basking and burrowing.


Wow, they are super cute!! I love the one sticking its head out from the substrate. Glamour shot!


----------



## Nicole edwards

My little (soon to be big) Rocky is loving being able to pick his own food rather than mom cutting it and putting it in his cage! Happy little tort


----------



## adore

Nicole edwards said:


> My little (soon to be big) Rocky is loving being able to pick his own food rather than mom cutting it and putting it in his cage! Happy little tort
> View attachment 168419


Ahhhh!  I can't get enough of baby tort pics esp like this one with their mouths open!!


----------



## Oxalis

adore said:


> Ahhhh!  I can't get enough of baby tort pics esp like this one with their mouths open!!


Aren't they just darling?


----------



## ErikaViolet

I just got my first tort yesterday, his name is Digger and he's (or she as it may turn out) a baby Horsfield. He turns 1 year old on 21st of June and He's very friendly!


----------



## SuaveSushi

Here's my little Russian! His name is Putin!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

She or he sure is cute!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Max trying to climb and his little tush when he eats. Its so cute when he sticks it in the air and digs his face in the food


----------



## Oxalis

SuaveSushi said:


> View attachment 172732
> View attachment 172733
> 
> Here's my little Russian! His name is Putin!


Very nice closeup shots! Really makes me want a new camera.


----------



## GingerLove

Max is so cute!! He looks super curious and friendly!! Lucky! 
I've had my tortoise for a year now, but I just joined the forum today, so I wanted to brag.  This is Ginger, my 4 (almost 5) year old Russian tortoise. She hated it when I took the picture of her dressed up, but all I did was sit her on top of a piece of paper and balance a hat on her back.  I love her so much and her birthday is coming up soon! I'd bake her a cake if she could eat it. The second picture is her "natural" look. And sorry, I can't figure out how to shrink the picture. I accidentally made it too big!


----------



## Waltumus

Sheldon Von Shellington. 

The Sulcata living the life of a proper gentleman .


----------



## amoore

New to the forum and new tortoise owners, my father got my son a tortoise at a local pet shop. They said it is a Hermann's Tortoise and about 1-2 years old.

we want to make sure we care for our new family member properly. Please help if possible. Thank you


----------



## GingerLove

Congratulations!!!! So cute! Looks healthy, too. I can't tell if it's a male or female in this photo... do you know which it is? What kind of tank/outdoor enclosure are you going to get? It is a Russian tortoise (I'm actually not sure if Herman's is another word for Russian, so they were probably correct, but just saying Russian is more common).


----------



## Alexio

Yes that does look a lot like a testudo horsefield. ( Russian tortoise) 
What kind of pet store? We're they sure he / she is Herman's? Can you post pictures of the underside and tail?


----------



## Rue

Russian's are also called Horsfield's. (Not Horsefield's, lol, I hate it when you spell something properly and it looks like you made a typo. I make enough typos as it is).


----------



## amoore

My husband is in the process of building a wooden turtle table for outside that we have seen on net. Right now we made a temporary home out of 50 gallon storage container, with top soil and play sand mixture. It was a locally owned pet store that's been around for 30 years. They acted like sure he was a Hermann's but looking at pictures of tortoises made me question it. I will get pictures of the tail and underside soon. Thank you to everyone for their knowledge of tortoises and for all the help!


----------



## GingerLove

Great! Yeah, I'm pretty sure your tortoise is a Russian . Mine is a Russian, and she's identical to yours! Great job with the top soil and sand mixture. I use coconut coir as it's cheap and not smelly, but you have a pretty good mixture as it is! I'm sure your tortoise will be thrilled to go outside!


----------



## JoesMum

Sand is not recommended, even mixed with soil. It sticks to food, gets eaten and then impacts in the gut.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

GingerLove said:


> Great! Yeah, I'm pretty sure your tortoise is a Russian . Mine is a Russian, and she's identical to yours! Great job with the top soil and sand mixture. I use coconut coir as it's cheap and not smelly, but you have a pretty good mixture as it is! I'm sure your tortoise will be thrilled to go outside!





amoore said:


> My husband is in the process of building a wooden turtle table for outside that we have seen on net. Right now we made a temporary home out of 50 gallon storage container, with top soil and play sand mixture. It was a locally owned pet store that's been around for 30 years. They acted like sure he was a Hermann's but looking at pictures of tortoises made me question it. I will get pictures of the tail and underside soon. Thank you to everyone for their knowledge of tortoises and for all the help!


Sand is not recommended. If a tortoise digests enough of it, it can cause blockage and this can be fatal to the tortoise. stick with just soil or coco coir (or a mixture of both)


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

@JoesMum Awww i didn't see your post. Sorry 
But yes, what JoesMum said !


----------



## amoore

Ok thank you I will change it! Thank you again to everyone so helpful and knowledgeable! We appreciate the help!


----------



## GingerLove

Sorry for giving you a false lead on the sand mixture... I thought it would be alright because you had top soil too! My bad!  By the way, what're you feeding your little guy/girl?


----------



## amoore

GingerLove said:


> Sorry for giving you a false lead on the sand mixture... I thought it would be alright because you had top soil too! My bad!  By the way, what're you feeding your little guy/girl?


 
No problem on the sand! We are feeding him leafy greens like a spring mix for now. Any other suggestions on food for the tort?


----------



## GingerLove

My tort likes a spring mix as well, but her favorites are zucchini, cucumber, and summer squash. They are cheap and they last a long time! It just requires a little chopping. Usually I combine a spring mix and the things listed above. I wouldn't recommend too many leafy greens... romaine isn't great for them and I discovered that kale made my tort constipated! (Though I still feed her kale on special occasions because she loves it!)


----------



## NathanT38

My Michelangelo getting a soak


----------



## JoesMum

amoore said:


> No problem on the sand! We are feeding him leafy greens like a spring mix for now. Any other suggestions on food for the tort?


Here's a list of suitable greens

Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like. 
http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard


----------



## amoore

JoesMum said:


> Here's a list of suitable greens
> 
> Look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database if you're not sure what they look like.
> http://thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plant_database_14.asp
> 
> Mulberry leaves
> Grape vine leaves
> Hibiscus leaves
> African hibiscus leaves
> Blue hibiscus leaves
> Rose of Sharon leaves
> Rose leaves
> Geraniums
> Gazanias
> Lavatera
> Pansies
> Petunias
> Hostas
> Honeysuckle
> Cape honeysuckle
> Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
> Young spineless opuntia cactus pads
> 
> Weeds:
> There are soooooooo many...
> Dandelion
> Mallow
> Filaree
> Smooth Sow thistle
> Prickly Sow thistle
> Milk thistle
> Goat head weed
> Cats ear
> Nettles
> Trefoil
> Wild onion
> Wild mustard
> Wild Garlic
> Clovers
> Broadleaf plantain
> Narrow leaf plantain
> Chick weed
> Hawksbit
> Hensbit
> Hawksbeard


 Thank you so much for all your help! We appreciate it!


----------



## HappyHermanns

Jess84 said:


> So many cute babies! I just gave Millie a bath. Usually when she poops in her bath, she puts her head back into her shell and pushes. Today, she just stared at me. We have reached a new level.
> 
> This picture is of the bath, sans poop.
> View attachment 152098


LOL, great bonding time! ..I guess.. haha.. Probably the only things we don't mind "watching" as they "go" lol
Cute!!


----------



## HappyHermanns

We have had our guys for almost a week. 
Names are still to be determined.. 
They are so cool to watch!
Over the weekend the lightest on in the group was wandering around while his siblings slept so I was talking to him (I know you all will understand!! haha).. I put my hand in the tank because he seems to like walking on me and he climbed on me and we spent about 30 minutes with him walking up my arms then on my shirt. It was so fun!

He also seemed to follow my instructions a few times as I was telling him to wake up his siblings to eat and have their soak.. They love piling up and walking on eachother.. ha ha.. so when I told him to wake them up he turned around and crossed half the tank and climbed them a couple of times. It didn't wake them up
but I thought it was awesome! lol
mama's pet 

...and then there's Mr. Piggy who likes eating With his food..haha


----------



## GingerLove

They are so cute!!!! It sounds like your little fella is super friendly, too!


----------



## HappyHermanns

GingerLove said:


> They are so cute!!!! It sounds like your little fella is super friendly, too!


Thanks! I love your torts hat!! 
We were shocked when they started to loosen up so quickly. We expected them to need a week or more before they warmed up to us. But that hasn't been to case, for the most part..
We can't wait until they are a little bigger and we can be a little less......helicopter parent..ish..haha


----------



## GingerLove

Ha! Thanks! My tort took forever to warm up to me, you are really lucky to have such a friendly-cutie bunch! And I understand about the "helicopter parenting". Mine is larger and I'm still a helicopter parent.  I can't help it!


----------



## HappyHermanns

GingerLove said:


> Ha! Thanks! My tort took forever to warm up to me, you are really lucky to have such a friendly-cutie bunch! And I understand about the "helicopter parenting". Mine is larger and I'm still a helicopter parent.  I can't help it!


I'm taking so many pictures of them, everything is soo cute!! ..don't tell my kids, but I don't think I took this many when I had THEM!! ahaha
Last night my little buddy climbed himself up on top of the log we have in with them (we couldn't believe it!), we caught him as he started and coahed him through it (haha, I am Sure he was listening!!), was the cutest thing ever! haha.. He got up there and I got pics of him going all over trying to find the down spot, haha.. He got himself down, I hit record just in time to catch him "jump" down (it really looks like he springs forward, as much as he could, anyway..haha) and do a face plant. hehe.. love when you catch the good stuff on tape.


----------



## Raymo2477

This is Hector, I've had him since April. He's an Ibera Greek from Garden State Tortoise.


----------



## GingerLove

What a cutie!! What's on his head in the first picture??? I freaked out because I thought it was blood at first!!! Ha! (It isn't... right??)


----------



## Raymo2477

Just some coir bedding.


----------



## GingerLove

Ha! Okay!  Just curious.


----------



## MrFlash

hello everybody

my name is Abdullah

I got this tortoise few weeks ago

it's very cute

I got the smallest one I could find so that I can be there for her/him as early as possible

Unfortunately, I don't know how old is it or its specie, the pet store seller said they bring them from Syria

so I wonder if anyone can tell me about its:

- age
- gender
- specie

thanks


----------



## Villa La Tartaruga

Hi Abdullah - he's so tiny and so beautiful. What a wonderful animal. Thanks for sharing his picture. Hope to see more as he grows up!

Steve


----------



## GingerLove

Welcome, Abdullah! I don't know what species for sure... they all look Russian to me.  (If he is a Russian tortoise, he will most likely grow 6-8 inches). He's less than a year old, and unfortunately, because of the age, you won't be able to tell the gender for some time. They all start out looking like females. He looks beautiful and healthy, though, no signs of pyramiding! What substrate are you using?
Is your enclosure indoors or outdoors? If it is indoors, you will need to get a heat lamp and a UVB lamp. 
Congratulations, he's a cutie!


----------



## Taylor T.

He looks like he's a Greek or Hermanns tortoise and probably a few months old.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Hello ! i believe its a greek tortoise. and like @Taylor T. said, probably a few months old. still very young though. Have you read our care sheets for this species? humidity is very important! and make sure you soak him in warm water daily for 10-15mins.


----------



## HappyHermanns

Raymo2477 said:


> This is Hector, I've had him since April. He's an Ibera Greek from Garden State Tortoise.



Awee! Hector is adorable!!


----------



## Kristoff

MrFlash said:


> hello everybody
> 
> my name is Abdullah
> 
> I got this tortoise few weeks ago
> 
> it's very cute
> 
> I got the smallest one I could find so that I can be there for her/him as early as possible
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know how old is it or its specie, the pet store seller said they bring them from Syria
> 
> so I wonder if anyone can tell me about its:
> 
> - age
> - gender
> - specie
> 
> thanks
> 
> View attachment 179772
> View attachment 179773
> View attachment 179774


Hi, Abdullah!

This thread can be helpful: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/distinguishing-greek-from-hermanns.139516/

If you go to the link, make sure to scroll down for an awesome video guide by @HermanniChris


----------



## Kristoff

This is my beloved Kristoff. He's a Greek (Ibera, I think), found on the road in a nearby town. (I'm in Turkey.) He loves nibbling on weeds in my garden, occasionally tries to bite my fingers or toes, and thinks five o'clock in the afternoon is the perfect time to retire for the night. 

(Thank you for starting the thread, @Nephelle!)


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

today my newer russian Gordon ate for the first time since hes lived with me! i was soooo excited!


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

w



here are my boys! I'm not new to tortoise care just new to young tortoises.. would anyone be able to help me age them? I have only had Gordon (the smaller one) for a week. I have had Randall for 5 years and was told once he was around 30yo. the man I got Gordon from said he was around 2-3yo. I also noticed that their shells are a little different. Gordon's is a little more bumpy if that makes sense. is this a problem? I just want to make sure he grows as well as Randall has.

Randall is also a lot heavier


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

realized this is not the best place to post these questions sorry about that! I just noticed the bumpiness when I was taking pictures of them (worried parent problems)


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

I love these two!


they must know when it's time to soak and eat because they're always waiting for me when I get home from work  

best noise in the world is hearing the munching noises they make while they eat. 

as you can see Randall has to sit on his food before he'll eat it


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

looks who's loving hiding in the new plants


----------



## Oxalis

HappyHermanns said:


> I'm taking so many pictures of them, everything is soo cute!! ..don't tell my kids, but I don't think I took this many when I had THEM!! ahaha
> Last night my little buddy climbed himself up on top of the log we have in with them (we couldn't believe it!), we caught him as he started and coahed him through it (haha, I am Sure he was listening!!), was the cutest thing ever! haha.. He got up there and I got pics of him going all over trying to find the down spot, haha.. He got himself down, I hit record just in time to catch him "jump" down (it really looks like he springs forward, as much as he could, anyway..haha) and do a face plant. hehe.. love when you catch the good stuff on tape.
> View attachment 177461
> View attachment 177462


Hello, fellow Michigander!  Love the adorable tort photos! Let me know if you need any help with tortoise gardening. We have a lot of Michigan natives that make great tort food.


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

wish I could find some fellow Vermonters on here! I assumed because of our rough winters there aren't very many of us


----------



## Oxalis

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> wish I could find some fellow Vermonters on here! I assumed because of our rough winters there aren't very many of us


We have some hard winters here in Michigan too. Other tort owners on here in the south have flowers already in bloom when my plants haven't even sprouted yet! Is it true what they say about Vermont white cheddar cheese?


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_

if you can ever get your hands on it Cabot Alpine Cheddar is like whoa! lol!


----------



## lauren and harry

this photo has been posted before but here he is again my hermanns tortoise harry,need to get some more picture of him x


----------



## Oxalis

KaitlinKeefe_ said:


> if you can ever get your hands on it Cabot Alpine Cheddar is like whoa! lol!


Let me grab my car keys and wallet! XD We're crazy cheesy people in this household (except for the tortoise, of course).


----------



## HappyHermanns

Oxalis said:


> Hello, fellow Michigander!  Love the adorable tort photos! Let me know if you need any help with tortoise gardening. We have a lot of Michigan natives that make great tort food.


Hello!

Thank you so much for reaching out!

I was just getting ready to post some photos to a member that helped me a LOT a couple weeks ago.. I was having big issues and now I have PLANTS and less issues (with those at least)!! lol WOOHOO!!

At this point I would be willing to PAY someone to grow my (other)seeds! LOL
I haven't had much luck with the seeds that I bought to provide variation, I think this is because not many of them were...pollinated..(I think) beforehand. and in my greenhouse that can't really happen.. I know it'll take a long time to establish plants but boy, I am the most impatient person around!! LOL 

By the way, I am in Rochester, where abouts are you, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Oxalis

HappyHermanns said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you so much for reaching out!
> 
> I was just getting ready to post some photos to a member that helped me a LOT a couple weeks ago.. I was having big issues and now I have PLANTS and less issues (with those at least)!! lol WOOHOO!!
> 
> At this point I would be willing to PAY someone to grow my (other)seeds! LOL
> I haven't had much luck with the seeds that I bought to provide variation, I think this is because not many of them were...pollinated..(I think) beforehand. and in my greenhouse that can't really happen.. I know it'll take a long time to establish plants but boy, I am the most impatient person around!! LOL
> 
> By the way, I am in Rochester, where abouts are you, if you don't mind my asking?


Hey, @HappyHermanns! I'm in the metro Detroit area too! Sounds like your gardens may benefit from some natives. They are more resilient to our crazy Michigan weather and perfect for our bugs and birds. Also perennials (plants that come back every season) save you even more hassle.  I've found plenty of Michigan natives that I've included in my tortoise garden. Here's my garden thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-russian-tortoise-enclosure-and-garden.92343 It's been a lot of work to get going but there's always more tweaking to do as you go. 

Here is a list of Michigan native suppliers: http://www.mnppa.org/members.html We just this spring tried Wildtype Nursery in Mason and loved it. They were so helpful!

The Native Plant Nursery in Ann Arbor has an awesome database too: http://www.nativeplant.com/plants/search/input


----------



## HappyHermanns

Oxalis said:


> Hey, @HappyHermanns! I'm in the metro Detroit area too! Sounds like your gardens may benefit from some natives. They are more resilient to our crazy Michigan weather and perfect for our bugs and birds. Also perennials (plants that come back every season) save you even more hassle.  I've found plenty of Michigan natives that I've included in my tortoise garden. Here's my garden thread: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...r-russian-tortoise-enclosure-and-garden.92343 It's been a lot of work to get going but there's always more tweaking to do as you go.
> 
> Here is a list of Michigan native suppliers: http://www.mnppa.org/members.html We just this spring tried Wildtype Nursery in Mason and loved it. They were so helpful!
> 
> The Native Plant Nursery in Ann Arbor has an awesome database too: http://www.nativeplant.com/plants/search/input



Thanks a lot for the info, ill check it out asap!
Im on my phone now and while its handy, haha, its a pain to do research on. Lol


----------



## HappyHermanns

lauren and harry said:


> this photo has been posted before but here he is again my hermanns tortoise harry,need to get some more picture of him x



Soo cute!!


----------



## ShockerFX

You can't use turtle wax on a tortoise lol , so a good scrub with a soft toothbrush really cleans them up Thortoise slept for a good hour after a bath might have been a little much for him today


----------



## Oxalis

ShockerFX said:


> You can't use turtle wax on a tortoise lol , so a good scrub with a soft toothbrush really cleans them up Thortoise slept for a good hour after a bath might have been a little much for him today


Bath time usually scares my Russian into his hide. What a wuss!


----------



## Seshaw2

Tortasaurus Rex finally eating from my hand! Had him for a few weeks!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Seshaw2 said:


> View attachment 182148
> 
> 
> Tortasaurus Rex finally eating from my hand! Had him for a few weeks!!


That first time! 
Precious moment.


----------



## Oxalis

Mmmm, tasty _Opuntia_! ^_^


----------



## HappyHermanns

Seshaw2 said:


> View attachment 182148
> 
> 
> Tortasaurus Rex finally eating from my hand! Had him for a few weeks!!



Awe! How great! He's a cutie pie!!


----------



## ShockerFX

Saw this pretty rude in the garden and said to myself I bet I can make a pretty dish for Thortoise so I did because my inner tortoise nerd controls me and I think he loved it


----------



## Oxalis

ShockerFX said:


> Saw this pretty rude in the garden and said to myself I bet I can make a pretty dish for Thortoise so I did because my inner tortoise nerd controls me and I think he loved it


Aww, very nice. I think he loved it too!!


----------



## HappyHermanns

ShockerFX said:


> Saw this pretty rude in the garden and said to myself I bet I can make a pretty dish for Thortoise so I did because my inner tortoise nerd controls me and I think he loved it


Yum! It looks like he is sold! Ha


----------



## Janel

Showing my little addition, cherry head tortoise 4 months old! Telling you I am obsessed with her. Finally decided on Koopa as her name. Excited to be a part of the tortoise family


----------



## Oxalis

Janel said:


> Showing my little addition, cherry head tortoise 4 months old! Telling you I am obsessed with her. Finally decided on Koopa as her name. Excited to be a part of the tortoise family


Too cute!  I can see why you're obsessed!


----------



## mike taylor

You asked for it all my tortoises.


----------



## mike taylor

And that's all folks . hahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mike taylor said:


> You asked for it all my tortoises.


Beautiful collection, Mike.
You lucky chap.


----------



## mike taylor

Thank you Sir. I'm working on new space for more . Hahahahaha


----------



## Chass

Roger Loves to play outside & is stoked about turning 1 month!!


----------



## Oxalis

Chass said:


> Roger Loves to play outside & is stoked about turning 1 month!!


Only a month old?! Boy, those sulcatas grow quickly!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

Oxalis said:


> Only a month old?! Boy, those sulcatas grow quickly!



Haha I'm guessing they meant "1 year".


----------



## Chass

LOL It was supposed to say Roger is excited to be turning 1 next month...he's going to be 1yr old in September! It's been an amazing fun journey this year watching him grow and explore!!!


----------



## Chass

hahaha yea he'd be a giant baby sulcata if he was only a month old !!!


----------



## eki515




----------



## britsip

Frankinweenie, Sri Lankan Star tortoise, 3 years old, and my babyboy.


----------



## GingerLove

Absolutely beautiful shell, and adorable face!!!!!!!!! So cute!


----------



## HappyHermanns

Janel said:


> Showing my little addition, cherry head tortoise 4 months old! Telling you I am obsessed with her. Finally decided on Koopa as her name. Excited to be a part of the tortoise family


Oh my! She is soo cute!!


----------



## Meghan0516

My Squirtle! He/she is about 4 months old


----------



## Shelbylove

Here's my shy little Shelby


----------



## NalaDog1

Zoey Cleo Franklin Russian Torts


----------



## NalaDog1

4jean said:


> View attachment 152155
> 
> 
> This is Francis enjoying the warm sunshine a few months ago.


New to this . What kind of tortoise is that? I love the looks of him gorgeous tort


----------



## Reira Evenstar

My new guy....he is either going to be Finn or Mr. Darcy (I'm not expecting anyone to know why I'd choose that second name ha):


----------



## GingerLove

He's beautiful!!!!


----------



## erinlyndon

This is my little1 year old Russian pebble


----------



## Oxalis

Reira Evenstar said:


> My new guy....he is either going to be Finn or Mr. Darcy (I'm not expecting anyone to know why I'd choose that second name ha):
> 
> View attachment 191695


You like _Pride and Prejudice_?  Adorable tort!


erinlyndon said:


> View attachment 191701
> View attachment 191702
> View attachment 191703
> 
> 
> This is my little1 year old Russian pebble


I love him already too!  I wish I'd gotten my Russian when he was that tiny and cute.


----------



## erinlyndon

Ive had her 3 months, although it only feels like a few weeks


----------



## GingerLove

Pebble is sooooo cute!!!!!! I love that picture in the blanket. Looks like a new-born baby picture!!!!


----------



## GingerLove

And just so you know, your cuddly torty is my screensaver for now.


----------



## erinlyndon

GingerLove said:


> And just so you know, your cuddly torty is my screensaver for now.


She's on all my screen savers


----------



## Reira Evenstar

Good night!


----------



## Glomerulus

Our new red foot in his/her temporary home while we work on the table. We've been feeding for 30 minute periods. Great appetite so far!


----------



## Fredkas

I dragged him out from his hide to eat some foods and a soak, this was his "i'm sleeping... why on earth you take me to here.. hoammm...." eyes.


----------



## Reira Evenstar

Good morning!


----------



## Reira Evenstar

G


Good morning!


----------



## Misty-P

Here are my new baby Leopards, Sage and Dot.




I've only had them for 2 days but I'm already loving them. I also like photography, so there will probably be lots of pictures to share!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Misty-P said:


> Here are my new baby Leopards, Sage and Dot.
> View attachment 192541
> View attachment 192542
> View attachment 192543
> View attachment 192544
> I've only had them for 2 days but I'm already loving them. I also like photography, so there will probably be lots of pictures to share!


Stunning little ones! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oxalis

Misty-P said:


> Here are my new baby Leopards, Sage and Dot.
> View attachment 192541
> View attachment 192542
> View attachment 192543
> View attachment 192544
> I've only had them for 2 days but I'm already loving them. I also like photography, so there will probably be lots of pictures to share!


So cute! Easy to see why you love them so much already!!


----------



## Jimb

These are my 4 little Torts, all from ATC as hatchlings:
Trooper (the Rusian) He turned 15 months old yesterday



This is Maximus (Sulcata) He's 13 months old



This is Mudflap (Hermanns) He's also 13 months old and the largest right now.



And this is Tazer (Leopard) He'll turn 4 months old on the 27th. He's a treasure for sure!


----------



## Sophie Micinski

My little Roo is getting a new baby brother today!!


----------



## domagoj

Sophie Micinski said:


> View attachment 195971
> 
> My little Roo is getting a new baby brother today!!


Roo shouldn't be walking around like that. He should be in his enclosure where he'll have his humidity, warmth and UVB. There are many dangers for a tortoise walking around like that. He could eat something like hair or lint balls, which could ultimately cause impaction. He could also be stepped on, cicked or even snatched by another pet of yours.


----------



## Bogie=babyDINO

Sophie Micinski said:


> View attachment 195971
> 
> My little Roo is getting a new baby brother today!!


Roo is a cute one Indeed! I hope you are keeping roo and his baby brother in separate enclosures. If you don't know why I would advise looking up the dangers of it. I can't wait to watch roo grow! Remember to post pictures!


----------



## Chris Landis




----------



## Chris Landis

This is Mychelangelo. he's an awesome boy. Got him for christmas, and I'm enjoying every second! New to turtle life but excited for any input or advice!


----------



## Digger&Blinky

My big baby


----------



## Sophie Micinski




----------



## Maro2Bear

Chris Landis said:


> This is Mychelangelo. he's an awesome boy. Got him for christmas, and I'm enjoying every second! New to turtle life but excited for any input or advice!



Chris, nice looking tort. Id suggest u sink your food and water bowls down into the substrate so your tort doesnt have to climb up into the bowl. It's more natural for a tortoise to drop it's head down into the bowl to eat or drink.


----------



## Chris Landis

Nice little baby torts Sophie!!!
Thanks for the advice about the bowl. I have since done so. That picture was right after I got him.


----------



## Cael Gallagher

My Horsefield Tortoise, Artemis


----------



## Oxalis

Cael Gallagher said:


> My Horsefield Tortoise, Artemis
> View attachment 199176
> View attachment 199177
> View attachment 199178


That's a good-looking tort! Is Artemis eating corn salad/lamb's lettuce? Is that an underbite I see?


----------



## Cael Gallagher

Oxalis said:


> That's a good-looking tort! Is Artemis eating corn salad/lamb's lettuce? Is that an underbite I see?


Yes he's having a bit of lambs lettuce, I plan to trim down his underbite soon but to be honest I'm slightly scared and have been putting it off


----------



## Oxalis

Cael Gallagher said:


> Yes he's having a bit of lambs lettuce, I plan to trim down his underbite soon but to be honest I'm slightly scared and have been putting it off


Yeah, I completely understand. It was a little scary at our house trying to trim down our Russian's beak. We didn't want to hurt him, but we were very gentle and afterward we could tell he was able to eat a little more easily. We'll probably have to trim it down more someday, but I have seen him bite a rock in his enclosure, so perhaps he's learning how to do it himself too.  Make sure you have plenty of rocks available in the enclosure! They also love to climb and the rocks can also help to naturally keep their claws filed down.

Also, do you grow your lamb's lettuce yourself or did you buy it from a grocery store? I'm having trouble finding some near me.


----------



## Cael Gallagher

Oxalis said:


> Yeah, I completely understand. It was a little scary at our house trying to trim down our Russian's beak. We didn't want to hurt him, but we were very gentle and afterward we could tell he was able to eat a little more easily. We'll probably have to trim it down more someday, but I have seen him bite a rock in his enclosure, so perhaps he's learning how to do it himself too.  Make sure you have plenty of rocks available in the enclosure! They also love to climb and the rocks can also help to naturally keep their claws filed down.
> 
> Also, do you grow your lamb's lettuce yourself or did you buy it from a grocery store? I'm having trouble finding some near me.


 Thanks for the advice! Yes the lambs lettuce is store bought, it's really easy for him to eat and good for him.


----------



## TheSulcata

I am a pretty new tort owner of two sulcatas. They are now 2 and I got them when they were 9 months old.


----------



## Oxalis

Cael Gallagher said:


> Thanks for the advice! Yes the lambs lettuce is store bought, it's really easy for him to eat and good for him.


Indeed. I'm hoping to grow some in my yard this year if I can find some seeds!


----------



## Crazy Tortoise

My little buddies


----------



## Camdens tortoise

Mr. Frog! (Maybe Mrs. Frog, we're not really sure)


----------



## Roose Bolton

My new baby Yellowfoot Montezuma! (Monty)


----------



## Oxalis

Roose Bolton said:


> My new baby Yellowfoot Montezuma! (Monty)


Cute!!


----------



## Afitz12

AnimalLady said:


> I love this!
> 
> Mac approved!
> View attachment 152093


 
Is that a Marginated Tortoise??


----------



## Cajuntorts

My four babies! The two larger sulcatas (Frick and Frack) I got in September, they'll be two in august and September. The smaller sulcata (T-Rex)my sons girlfriend rehomed with me on January, I'm not sure how old he is maybe 6 or 7 months. The Star (no name as of yet) is 6 months.


----------



## Franco F

Cajuntorts said:


> My four babies! The two larger sulcatas (Frick and Frack) I got in September, they'll be two in august and September. The smaller sulcata (T-Rex)my sons girlfriend rehomed with me on January, I'm not sure how old he is maybe 6 or 7 months. The Star (no name as of yet) is 6 months.
> View attachment 203005
> View attachment 203006
> View attachment 203007



Frick and Frack seem like a great duo! Very creative with their names


----------



## GingerLove

Cajuntorts said:


> My four babies! The two larger sulcatas (Frick and Frack) I got in September, they'll be two in august and September. The smaller sulcata (T-Rex)my sons girlfriend rehomed with me on January, I'm not sure how old he is maybe 6 or 7 months. The Star (no name as of yet) is 6 months.
> View attachment 203005
> View attachment 203006
> View attachment 203007



I bet your neighbors think you are shouting swear words outside. Frick and Frack!!


----------



## Oxalis

Cajuntorts said:


> My four babies! The two larger sulcatas (Frick and Frack) I got in September, they'll be two in august and September. The smaller sulcata (T-Rex)my sons girlfriend rehomed with me on January, I'm not sure how old he is maybe 6 or 7 months. The Star (no name as of yet) is 6 months.
> View attachment 203005
> View attachment 203006
> View attachment 203007


Cute! Keep up with the soaks and they should be happy and healthy babies!


----------



## Tortski

This is Little Sammy, also called Tort, wondering if I brought him food. He likes to spend his days under his heat lamp in a corner that I can't reach, so I don't get to take him out very often  His hideout is actually a coffee table, and his cage is an old bed frame with garden fences around to keep my dog from biting his head


----------



## jobroyo

This is my little baby Russian, Ollie! (she is actually about 6 years old) Sorry about one of the pictures being sideways.


----------



## jobroyo

jobroyo said:


> This is my little baby Russian, Ollie! (she is actually about 6 years old) Sorry about one of the pictures being sideways.


OP! nevermind! No longer sideways (´｡• ω •｡`)


----------



## Greta16

Hermie, about 3mos.


----------



## Oxalis

jobroyo said:


> This is my little baby Russian, Ollie! (she is actually about 6 years old)


They will always be babies to us, won't they?


----------



## jobroyo

Oxalis said:


> They will always be babies to us, won't they?


VERY true (ノ°∀°)ノ⌒･*:.｡. .｡.:*･゜ﾟ･*☆


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd

T


----------



## Stuart S.

Our Little Spur


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 205309
> View attachment 205310
> View attachment 205311
> View attachment 205312
> View attachment 205313
> 
> 
> Our Little Spur


 And look how CLEAN his soaking water is. I'm thinking photoshop is at work here. 
Great thread, and great youngins' y'all ! ! Well done each of you.


----------



## Stuart S.

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And look how CLEAN his soaking water is. I'm thinking photoshop is at work here.
> Great thread, and great youngins' y'all ! ! Well done each of you.



lol i scoop his turds as soon as he spits em out, he'll fill that tub up if I let him! I can't imagine what it'll be like in 10 years!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Stuart S. said:


> lol i scoop his turds as soon as he spits em out, he'll fill that tub up if I let him! I can't imagine what it'll be like in 10 years!


 10 years he'll have his yard, crap in his yard,) (you'll toss it over the fence for the neighbors to be curious about) and he'll be soaking himself. You will simply be dumping and cleaning is water/soaking dish. HaHa, all your hard work at success and you'll become a nursemaid for a tortoise. Shows you what you know. LOL.


----------



## Stuart S.

Cowboy_Ken said:


> 10 years he'll have his yard, crap in his yard,) (you'll toss it over the fence for the neighbors to be curious about) and he'll be soaking himself. You will simply be dumping and cleaning is water/soaking dish. HaHa, all your hard work at success and you'll become a nursemaid for a tortoise. Shows you what you know. LOL.



You're forgetting the tortoises that will be running around the home front  lol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

You know you're hooked on your new baby (or babies in my case..lol) when you get excited for "good poopies"..lolol


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Here are pics of my babies!


----------



## GingerLove

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> Here are pics of my babies!
> View attachment 205358
> View attachment 205359


Whoa, you already have some beautiful marbling going on with the first one! They are both adorable!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

My little leopard Lilly came from Vicki, here on the forum


----------



## TortoiseLover8

Franco F said:


> Frick and Frack seem like a great duo! Very creative with their names


Awww even cuter than my neighbor's dog!!


----------



## TortoiseLover8

Yeah!!


----------



## TortoiseLover8

Is this cage good for a Russian tortoise


----------



## TortoiseLover8




----------



## TortoiseLover8

Ugggg can't figure out how 2 change my icon


----------



## JoesMum

TortoiseLover8 said:


> View attachment 205463


Too small for anything bigger than a baby. No lid to keep the humidity up for a baby. 

Short answer = no.


----------



## Elizabeth Mitchell

This is Lily.


----------



## Oxalis

Stuart S. said:


> View attachment 205309
> View attachment 205310
> View attachment 205311
> View attachment 205312
> View attachment 205313
> 
> 
> Our Little Spur


Nice photos! 


Alicia Hoogstra said:


> You know you're hooked on your new baby (or babies in my case..lol) when you get excited for "good poopies"..lolol


I have a good deal of tortoise poopies in my backyard compost bin! No wonder our plants grew quickly this spring! XD


----------



## ExtraSpicyKimchi

Hello. I have waited about 7 years for this day. Today is my first day as a proud parent of a Sulcata! No name yet. Had a good soak and ate a great dinner too.


----------



## Big Charlie

ExtraSpicyKimchi said:


> View attachment 205945
> View attachment 205946
> View attachment 205947
> View attachment 205948
> 
> 
> Hello. I have waited about 7 years for this day. Today is my first day as a proud parent of a Sulcata! No name yet. Had a good soak and ate a great dinner too.


Congratulations! I love the open mouth pic.


----------



## ExtraSpicyKimchi

Big Charlie said:


> Congratulations! I love the open mouth pic.



Thank you! I was observing the eating process and when finished, turned right around, looked at me and did that. I like to think it was my tortoise's way of saying 'delicious!'


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Such cuties!!!


----------



## Oxalis

ExtraSpicyKimchi said:


> View attachment 205945
> View attachment 205946
> View attachment 205947
> View attachment 205948
> 
> 
> Hello. I have waited about 7 years for this day. Today is my first day as a proud parent of a Sulcata! No name yet. Had a good soak and ate a great dinner too.


Super adorable!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Greta16

ExtraSpicyKimchi said:


> View attachment 205945
> View attachment 205946
> View attachment 205947
> View attachment 205948
> 
> 
> Hello. I have waited about 7 years for this day. Today is my first day as a proud parent of a Sulcata! No name yet. Had a good soak and ate a great dinner too.


Love the last pic with the mouth wide open!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Greta16

If I hold my phone in front of Hermie long enough to get a close up eventually she looks over at me as if to say, will you leave me alone!


----------



## Oxalis

Greta16 said:


> If I hold my phone in front of Hermie long enough to get a close up eventually she looks over at me as if to say, will you leave me alone!


That's the typical tortoise response!


----------



## Greta16

Oxalis said:


> That's the typical tortoise response!


That's funny, I didn't know that!


----------



## Turtlesfromcolo

I call these guys The Triplets.. They are year old ornate box turtles. Lucky, Cheerio and Pebbles..(kids helped name) I just adore them..


----------



## HenleyT

Meet Henley


----------



## HenleyT

Henley is 11 months old. I eat, sleep and breath Henley.


----------



## HenleyT

It's all about the green lips. (Henley)


----------



## HenleyT

Taking a nap after breakfast. Don't you just adore the way their little back legs relax?!!!!


----------



## Oxalis

HenleyT said:


> Taking a nap after breakfast. Don't you just adore the way their little back legs relax?!!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Briixx3

Heres my little Rory. Cutest little guy i know.


----------



## Link

First time Tort Keeper. Other info in Intro Forum
Got a new sulcata born like May 5th.
He loves his baths and long walks in the yard. (Supervised though) 
Luckily he is already grazing and loves to have some mixed in his actual meal time.
Here are couple of pics. Casper is the name chosen.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

HenleyT said:


> Taking a nap after breakfast. Don't you just adore the way their little back legs relax?!!!!


My Little Ricky would pass out just like that after a full meal…


----------



## Ruskietort

Here area some pics of my Russian named Shelby, and my baby sulcata named Kifaru aka "Kif"


----------



## orgetorix

A couple quick shots of one of my new baby CDT. Sunglasses for scale.


----------



## Ruskietort

What a little cutie!


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Sooo stinking cute!!


----------



## Oxalis

orgetorix said:


> A couple quick shots of one of my new baby CDT. Sunglasses for scale.


Wow, I'm in love already!


----------



## Peliroja32

Toro the leopard tortoise


----------



## Anniem805

This is Turtle socializing with my new foster pup, Tucker. I don't think Tucker had ever seen a tortoise before, but he was very chill.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And I know I don't need to tell you @ Anniem805 the, "tortoises are delightful chew-toys for dogs" warning, right?


----------



## Oxalis

Anniem805 said:


> View attachment 210771
> View attachment 210770
> This is Turtle socializing with my new foster pup, Tucker. I don't think Tucker had ever seen a tortoise before, but he was very chill.


Yes, despite the warning, very cute.  And do I see oranges growing in the background?  Awesome.


----------



## Anniem805

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I know I don't need to tell you @ Anniem805 the, "tortoises are delightful chew-toys for dogs" warning, right?


Right. Both my dogs go to sniff Turtle, then ignore him. Turtle has A loud hiss he uses if necessary; scares the dogs. And they are not outside alone.


----------



## Oxalis

Anniem805 said:


> Right. Both my dogs go to sniff Turtle, then ignore him. Turtle has A loud hiss he uses if necessary; scares the dogs. And they are not outside alone.


Good to hear. He's a cutie!


----------



## Anniem805

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And I know I don't need to tell you @ Anniem805 the, "tortoises are delightful chew-toys for dogs" warning, right?


Right.


----------



## Anniem805

Oxalis said:


> Good to hear. He's a cutie!


Thank you.


----------



## SnapperAndShelldon

I have two male Russian tortoises. One named Snapper, the other Shelldon. We've had snapper for about five years, and Sheldon about one month.


----------



## LaurenBarlowww

Hey!

I'm new to the forum and to having a tortoise. I got my first horsfield tortoise in November 2016. 

He is beautiful. 

His names Bowser and is 19 months old.


----------



## JoeyA95

Tiana the leopard tort outside having a soak


----------



## Dan

I haven't named them yet.


----------



## Oxalis

Dan said:


> View attachment 213667
> I haven't named them yet.


Ooooooooo! Very pretty!  Are they Burmese star torts?


----------



## Dan

Yes, they are burmese star tortoises.


----------



## ALG124

Relaxing


----------



## Beep-Beep

My two redfoot juvenile torts debating what's for dinner...

They spend hours flipping back and forth, leaving me with not enough time for the actual cooking. They always end up with raw veggies and fruits, poor things.

Cheers,
Beep-Beep


----------



## rolley

Michelle D said:


> This is the perfect thread for me! Thanks for starting it! LOVE seeing all of your sweet babies! So precious!
> Here is our RF, named Spike, eating her favorite! I am a sucker for the eating shots.
> View attachment 152379
> 
> View attachment 152381
> 
> View attachment 152382
> 
> 
> View attachment 152384
> 
> View attachment 152393
> 
> Ok I'll stop now [/QUOTE
> Very beautiful tort


----------



## netjerk




----------



## Tortski

netjerk said:


>


Cute little thing! My tort refuses to eat calcium blocks, but he demolishes cuttle bone within a day or two.


----------



## Joedagoat18

Tank the tortoise is a very big boy!here is a picture of me when I first got him.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Hi Joe !


----------



## Joedagoat18

Thank you


----------



## Jakki

We are new owners. Here is our adorable 18mth old Horsefield. Mikey


----------



## ALG124

Nice


----------



## Joedagoat18

Jakki said:


> We are new owners. Here is our adorable 18mth old Horsefield. Mikey
> View attachment 217085
> View attachment 217086


Cute


----------



## Jakki

Thank you. He is so adorable.


----------



## Jakki

Joedagoat18 said:


> Tank the tortoise is a very big boy!here is a picture of me when I first got him.
> View attachment 216880


Wow!!
He is a very big boy and a good looking fella!
I think tortoises are fascinating!


----------



## Joedagoat18

Jakki said:


> Wow!!
> He is a very big boy and a good looking fella!
> I think tortoises are fascinating!


I agree


----------



## Versace

New tortoise owner! This is jasper, he's my cherry head hatchling.


----------



## Joedagoat18

Versace said:


> New tortoise owner! This is jasper, he's my cherry head hatchling.
> View attachment 217221
> View attachment 217222
> View attachment 217223


He's so sweet. I love the look of cherry heads! You've got a good looking one there.


----------



## Versace

Joedagoat18 said:


> He's so sweet. I love the look of cherry heads! You've got a good looking one there.


Thank you! He sure is a sweetheart


----------



## Joedagoat18

tank enjoying a treat!


----------



## Alaura

Baby Steve!


----------



## Jordan M.

Everyone has such cute and gorgeous tortoises! I loved looking through all of these pictures. 
This is my little redfoot, Little Foot. He's still shy but loves shell scratches and strawberries.


----------



## Oxalis

Alaura said:


> Baby Steve!
> View attachment 217698


Yey! My Russian tort is named Steve as well, apparently named after Steve Irwin. 


Jordan M. said:


> Everyone has such cute and gorgeous tortoises! I loved looking through all of these pictures.
> This is my little redfoot, Little Foot. He's still shy but loves shell scratches and strawberries.
> 
> View attachment 217768
> View attachment 217769


I love Little Foot already!


----------



## CraigIN

Here is a pic of my russian tort - Morty. (He is loving and sleeping in his new enclosure)


----------



## Oxalis

CraigIN said:


> Here is a pic of my russian tort - Morty. (He is loving and sleeping in his new enclosure)
> 
> View attachment 217981


Awwwwww, all tuckered out! So adorable. 

Does he have a hide to sleep in too?


----------



## CraigIN

Oxalis said:


> Awwwwww, all tuckered out! So adorable.
> 
> Does he have a hide to sleep in too?



He does have a hide to sleep in but never likes sleeping in it. He likes digging or laying out. HA! Here is his setup


----------



## Oxalis

CraigIN said:


> He does have a hide to sleep in but never likes sleeping in it. He likes digging or laying out. HA! Here is his setup
> View attachment 218257


Neat. I went with the L-shape too.


----------



## Raymo2477

Enjoying some late summer rays.


----------



## Tae An

Bowser enjoying some time outside.


----------



## Oxalis

Tae An said:


> Bowser enjoying some time outside.


Awww!  So much to explore!


----------



## Tortoise lover 2000

Up close...


----------



## trickspiration

Here is our Spike, a baby ibera greek tortoise, posing after waking up 



Here he is chomping down on his food 



Here he is getting his daily soaking


----------



## trickspiration

Versace said:


> New tortoise owner! This is jasper, he's my cherry head hatchling.
> View attachment 217221
> View attachment 217222
> View attachment 217223



Adorable!


----------



## trickspiration

Jordan M. said:


> Everyone has such cute and gorgeous tortoises! I loved looking through all of these pictures.
> This is my little redfoot, Little Foot. He's still shy but loves shell scratches and strawberries.
> 
> View attachment 217768
> View attachment 217769



His coloration is awesome! And he's such a cutie!


----------



## Jimb

He really is enjoying himself. Great looking little Tort.


----------



## kai.oki

Couldn't help but share a few photos of our beautiful new friend  This is Oki, she's a 2 year old Russian and has been with us for 6 weeks now.


----------



## jamie.lynn1121

This is my little guy Bubba! he is a Russian Tortoise Hatchling. I just got him on January 30th 2018, and am very excited to have him as part of the family


----------



## Stuart S.

jamie.lynn1121 said:


> This is my little guy Bubba! he is a Russian Tortoise Hatchling. I just got him on January 30th 2018, and am very excited to have him as part of the family



Good looking baby! Good luck!


----------



## Marisa_marie17

This is my little Russian Elphaba. I've had her for about 2 weeks now and she is so adorable and I love her being part of the family! She's always so curious!


----------



## Baby Casey

This is Casey, a hingeback. I rescued him from getting run over and he is just the cutest thing ever! I love having a part of the family!


----------



## Lark_Tortoise

This is Tabbi! She's been with us for about 2 months now!


----------



## Cheryl Hills

Lark_Tortoise said:


> This is Tabbi! She's been with us for about 2 months now!
> View attachment 236322
> View attachment 236323
> View attachment 236324
> View attachment 236325
> View attachment 236326


Now that is an ingenious way to keep control!


----------



## Rover15

This is Bertrum or Bert for short, picked him up just before easter he was in rough shaoe, had a minor respiratory infection and not in an ideal set up. Now he is getting healthy amd if deffinetly happier. He is roughly 15 years old and is a 3 toed box turtle


----------



## Lark_Tortoise

Cheryl Hills said:


> Now that is an ingenious way to keep control!



Thanks! My cousin is a seamstress, and I had her make this for Tabbi!


----------



## Oxalis

Rover15 said:


> This is Bertrum or Bert for short, picked him up just before easter he was in rough shaoe, had a minor respiratory infection and not in an ideal set up. Now he is getting healthy amd if deffinetly happier. He is roughly 15 years old and is a 3 toed box turtle
> View attachment 236327
> View attachment 236328
> View attachment 236329


Glad you are working to get this little guy a better life!! Keep it up!


----------



## Kasia

Rover15 said:


> This is Bertrum or Bert for short, picked him up just before easter he was in rough shaoe, had a minor respiratory infection and not in an ideal set up. Now he is getting healthy amd if deffinetly happier. He is roughly 15 years old and is a 3 toed box turtle
> View attachment 236327
> View attachment 236328
> View attachment 236329


I’m melting....what a graceful creature and I love the name


----------



## Rover15

Kasia said:


> I’m melting....what a graceful creature and I love the name


After my kids mothers great grandfather


----------



## Kasia

Rover15 said:


> After my kids mothers great grandfather


You should get him on the 2019 TFO calendar contest  his face deserves a spot in there!!!


----------



## Rover15

Kasia said:


> You should get him on the 2019 TFO calendar contest  his face deserves a spot in there!!!


When its time ill enter a picture or two of him


----------



## Kasia

Rover15 said:


> When its time ill enter a picture or two of him


https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-forum-contests.134/
Check for the updates in the TFO contests section ( link above) I will give him my vote


----------



## Rover15

Kasia said:


> https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-forum-contests.134/
> Check for the updates in the TFO contests section ( link above) I will give him my vote



Lol okay what what picture... i just got a new one of him back up on his shell hide


----------



## Kasia

Rover15 said:


> Lol okay what what picture... i just got a new one of him back up on his shell hide
> View attachment 236490


All your pics are so beautiful  he definitely hatched as a supermodel mine hide/look grumpy/don’t GAF for a nice pic. You got to love them, don’t you?


----------



## Rover15

Kasia said:


> All your pics are so beautiful  he definitely hatched as a supermodel mine hide/look grumpy/don’t GAF for a nice pic. You got to love them, don’t you?


Im getting a leopard tortoise with an RI and a male eastern with a shell deformity. Tge eastern based on the picture the current owner sent to me already looks like he will be a camera Ham.


----------



## TriciaStringer

“I did not approve of a shell moisturizing massage after the spa soak. I shall glare at you all day.”


----------



## SANDYSFROGS

This is my new baby sulcata. Her name is Dixieland Daisy, Dixie for short. I haven't had her not even a week and I am so in love.


----------



## Jay Bagley

SANDYSFROGS said:


> This is my new baby sulcata. Her name is Dixieland Daisy, Dixie for short. I haven't had her not even a week and I am so in love.
> View attachment 238214
> View attachment 238215


Your new baby is adorable, congratulations.


----------



## rnchick74

This is my son meeting his tortoise, Kanto for the 1st time. Kanto is a 3 year old E. Hermann's we got from @HermanniChris . He is adorable, full of antics, and eating me out of house and home already!


----------



## SANDYSFROGS

rnchick74 said:


> This is my son meeting his tortoise, Kanto for the 1st time. Kanto is a 3 year old E. Hermann's we got from @HermanniChris . He is adorable, full of antics, and eating me out of house and home already!


They are both cute.[emoji3]


----------



## rnchick74

SANDYSFROGS said:


> They are both cute.[emoji3]


Thanks! I think so, but I am kind of partial!


----------



## SANDYSFROGS

rnchick74 said:


> Thanks! I think so, but I am kind of partial!


Oh I know how that is [emoji4]


----------



## Kasia

“I did not approve of a shell moisturizing massage after the spa soak. I shall glare at you all day.”
“And I will eat/snore tortoise cocain to ease my existential pain of dealing with you human...”


----------



## NathanT38

My Michelangelo, he is getting big


----------



## TriciaStringer

This is Tibby. She is about 21 months old. She has been with us for almost three months.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Here is our Russian, Pepe. He is a spitfire. We’ve had him a month and he is still giving us the stink eye. He bit my finger and didn’t want to let go. He willingly lets me trim his beak I think because he thinks he can get to my finger that way. We love him though and love watching him trample all over everything in his enclosure.


----------



## TriciaStringer

Kasia said:


> “I did not approve of a shell moisturizing massage after the spa soak. I shall glare at you all day.”
> “And I will eat/snore tortoise cocain to ease my existential pain of dealing with you human...”


Hahahaha! It’s “calcium!” I swear!


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Hi all, I wanted to introduce Mogget, my little Leopard. He's an oddball with some wonky scutes but I think he's adorable. He's very photogenic as well!


----------



## Oxalis

LoonyLovegood said:


> Hi all, I wanted to introduce Mogget, my little Leopard. He's an oddball with some wonky scutes but I think he's adorable. He's very photogenic as well!
> View attachment 248452
> View attachment 248453
> View attachment 248454


Too cute!


----------



## LoonyLovegood

Oxalis said:


> Too cute!


Thank you! It's hard to stop myself from taking hundreds of pictures of him haha.


----------



## south12_9

Sorry old pix but one of my favorites... RIP 3 little one's Jake,Baby & Princesses


----------



## Minniemuch

Ozymandias, serving a look.


----------



## sarahrebekah

This is Kraken
He joined our family a week ago.


----------



## squirrelkitty

My little gobbling machine, Frankie, a six months old Hermann's.


----------



## Michiganian

My sulcata. His/her name is Hermès. Gaining weight, not too quickly. Still wondering when I should switch the diet over to Timothy hay. He’s got plenty of UV light and a moist hide. Need to get him a better hot spot but with the arctic blast in Michigan I am doing my best to keep him at 80.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Michiganian said:


> My sulcata. His/her name is Hermès. Gaining weight, not too quickly. Still wondering when I should switch the diet over to Timothy hay. He’s got plenty of UV light and a moist hide. Need to get him a better hot spot but with the arctic blast in Michigan I am doing my best to keep him at 80.


----------



## Oxalis

Michiganian said:


> My sulcata. His/her name is Hermès. Gaining weight, not too quickly. Still wondering when I should switch the diet over to Timothy hay. He’s got plenty of UV light and a moist hide. Need to get him a better hot spot but with the arctic blast in Michigan I am doing my best to keep him at 80.


Welcome to the forum, fellow Michigander!


----------



## LeanneW

Hi All!!

This is pebble she is a hermanns, 4 months old. 

A complete diva who spends her day eating, sunbathing and scowling at me I move her house around. 

We live in the UK Oxford to be precise. 
she is our first tortoise and we are so in love with her!


----------



## Oxalis

LeanneW said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> This is pebble she is a hermanns, 4 months old.
> 
> A complete diva who spends her day eating, sunbathing and scowling at me I move her house around.
> 
> We live in the UK Oxford to be precise.
> she is our first tortoise and we are so in love with her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 264911
> View attachment 264912


She's very cute. Not sure if wood chips are the best substrate, but I'm no Hermann's expert. Here's a good care sheet if you haven't checked it out yet: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/ Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LeanneW

Oxalis said:


> She's very cute. Not sure if wood chips are the best substrate, but I'm no Hermann's expert. Here's a good care sheet if you haven't checked it out yet: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/sticky-hermanns-tortoise-care-sheet-updated.101410/ Welcome to the forum!


Thank you! 

these are older pictures she now coir and is much happier


----------



## PurpleRain

Here is Blastoise(I let the kids name him/her) my approximately 2mo old Sulcata working on some spring mix.


----------



## Christine&Callidus

Hi there! This is Callidus, she/he/it is a week and a half old leopard tortoise.. still figuring the parenting thing out but love the little thing to bits!!


----------



## Bountyboy

Here are my 3 little ones....
View attachment 276868





Shieva, eastern box
Red, n/a
Budah, Russian tort he's new member of the family


----------



## Oxalis

Bountyboy said:


> View attachment 276864
> View attachment 276865
> View attachment 276866
> View attachment 276867
> Here are my 3 little ones....
> View attachment 276868
> View attachment 276874
> View attachment 276875
> View attachment 276876
> View attachment 276877
> 
> Shieva, eastern box
> Red, n/a
> Budah, Russian tort he's new member of the family


The boxie looks like s/he has a big personality!


----------



## Bountyboy

Sheiva is more laid back 
Red I had him the longest he's my buddy he knows when I walk in the room he always wants me to pick him up and he likes to be rubbed as you can see and he likes laying up under me when I have him out some times


----------



## Gtort.com

Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:*
> 
> *DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND. *
> 
> *STAY ON TOPIC.*
> 
> *REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*


----------



## Gtort.com

View attachment 277546
View attachment 277546
View attachment 277546
Hi I have Franklin, he is 5 years old, we have had him since he was 6 months old. I’ve had him outside since he was 2 years old .. we live in Vegas where the summers can get to 110f he has a summer house where he can go fo shade but our soil is so hard I do water it down to soak so he can burrow down a bit is that ok .. he’s quite big now and comes out in the morning to walk and then I feed him.. I spray him with the hose a few times a week.. just want to be sure it’s ok to water his house inside for easier digging and humidity.. Thanks Chasten


----------



## Sussuke

Hi! This is Lola! She is little Russian tortoise! We got her couples day ago. She likes to take baths and sleep on hands. Today she climbed at my neck and fell asleep. I feel honored!


----------



## Bountyboy

She is beautiful, hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## originquilt

This is my baby Burmese star tortoise, Tiddles. He's (I know sex can't be determined yet but I got a sense he's a he ) one of @G-stars 's babies. Weighed 40g at 3 months just a week before I received him and now he's 5 months old at 57g.


----------



## Yvonne G

originquilt said:


> This is my baby Burmese star tortoise, Tiddles. He's (I know sex can't be determined yet but I got a sense he's a he ) one of @G-stars 's babies. Weighed 40g at 3 months just a week before I received him and now he's 5 months old at 57g.
> View attachment 277982
> View attachment 277983



Those are really pretty tortoises. I'd like to watch him as he grows.


----------



## G-stars

originquilt said:


> This is my baby Burmese star tortoise, Tiddles. He's (I know sex can't be determined yet but I got a sense he's a he ) one of @G-stars 's babies. Weighed 40g at 3 months just a week before I received him and now he's 5 months old at 57g.
> View attachment 277982
> View attachment 277983



Tiddles looks like he’s doing great, your doing a fantastic job with him. Always glad to see how these littles ones are doing.


----------



## Oxalis

originquilt said:


> This is my baby Burmese star tortoise, Tiddles. He's (I know sex can't be determined yet but I got a sense he's a he ) one of @G-stars 's babies. Weighed 40g at 3 months just a week before I received him and now he's 5 months old at 57g.
> View attachment 277982
> View attachment 277983


Pretty.


----------



## Action

First Tortoise 7 weeks old Sulcata. 61g....Really having fun learning about them.
Jack


----------



## TortillaandGamera

Aha I worked out how to do this! I have two beautiful horsefields called Tortilla and Gamera! They are the families new addition (since April 2019) and it is coming up to their 1st birthday! I personally LOVE them, I get so much joy from these two torties. I even write a blog that is purely dedicated to them for fun, if you search under Gamera and Tortilla you should find it. I’ll add some photos if I can work it out on here.


----------



## TortillaandGamera

I weighed Tortilla and Gamera recently - they weigh 191g and 131g now! The difference is phenomenal even though I put the same amount of food out for them. Tortilla is well greedy!


----------



## TortillaandGamera

All my close ups are video’s of them eating! I was obsessed with them eating at first there is something mesmerising about it .....but I found one of them “not” trying to escape ....


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Here is the first ever baby I hatched myself [emoji4] his name is bubba and is now 4 days old [emoji3526]


----------



## TortillaandGamera

Little diddy thing! How big is it?


----------



## Turtle girl 98

TortillaandGamera said:


> Little diddy thing! How big is it?


He's a the size of quarter I think. I haven't out a quarter next to him yet I'll have to do that quick and post a picture [emoji3526]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

TortillaandGamera said:


> All my close ups are video’s of them eating! I was obsessed with them eating at first there is something mesmerising about it .....but I found one of them “not” trying to escape ....
> View attachment 280288
> View attachment 280288


They're beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## charlygal123

My newest addition. Meet Penny


----------



## Turtle girl 98

charlygal123 said:


> My newest addition. Meet Penny
> View attachment 281410


So beautiful


----------



## charlygal123

Turtle girl 98 said:


> So beautiful



Thankyou


----------



## Boe




----------



## Ben504

Hi everyone I’m Ben from New Orleans and just received my first tortoise this morning and am really excited to learn everything I can! These are some pics I took throughout the day. When I first received him I was finishing up his enclosure so I put him in a temporary bin. I think his enclosure came out pretty nice...if y’all see anything out of the ordinary please point it out but I’m new so go easy lol . Oh it’s name is Herb pronounced hhher -b not erb....although he did come from Cali. Thanks everyone and looking forward to chatting!


----------



## Big Charlie

Ben504 said:


> Hi everyone I’m Ben from New Orleans and just received my first tortoise this morning and am really excited to learn everything I can! These are some pics I took throughout the day. When I first received him I was finishing up his enclosure so I put him in a temporary bin. I think his enclosure came out pretty nice...if y’all see anything out of the ordinary please point it out but I’m new so go easy lol . Oh it’s name is Herb pronounced hhher -b not erb....although he did come from Cali. Thanks everyone and looking forward to chatting!
> View attachment 283906
> View attachment 283907
> View attachment 283908
> View attachment 283909
> View attachment 283910
> View attachment 283911
> View attachment 283912


Welcome! Herb is a cutie! You're going to want to cover the screen to keep the humidity in. I can't tell from your pictures but if you are using a red light, get rid of it.


----------



## Ben504

Big Charlie said:


> Welcome! Herb is a cutie! You're going to want to cover the screen to keep the humidity in. I can't tell from your pictures but if you are using a red light, get rid of it.


Nope no red light it’s a mercury vapor and a che...cover with?


----------



## Melissacoop

This is Chunk. I got him as a Christmas present for my husband. We love him. He’s doing very well. 
We live in Florida so it’s pretty warm. We have a warm, humid side under a heat lamp and then a cooler side under the uvb bulb. The only problem I have is keeping the humidity up. We soak him almost everyday but mist him everyday once or twice a day. What is everyone’s thoughts on using the foggers everyday or is a daily soak and spray enough? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Big Charlie

Melissacoop said:


> This is Chunk. I got him as a Christmas present for my husband. We love him. He’s doing very well.
> We live in Florida so it’s pretty warm. We have a warm, humid side under a heat lamp and then a cooler side under the uvb bulb. The only problem I have is keeping the humidity up. We soak him almost everyday but mist him everyday once or twice a day. What is everyone’s thoughts on using the foggers everyday or is a daily soak and spray enough? Thanks for your opinions!


The best way to keep humidity up is to have a closed chamber. You need to put a top on your enclosure. It looks way too dry. Get the substrate wet and with the enclosed top, the humidity should stay up. I think you need to make some changes to your enclosure, possibly changing the substrate and getting rid of the moss.


----------



## Boe

Boy or girl?


----------



## Quadro

This is Scarlett my 11 pounder in photo number 1
Kyah my littlest one 2 pounder in photo number 2 
Ruby my adopted 9 pounder 
Monty my adopted 10 pounder


----------



## Melissacoop

They’re beautiful!! Where do you live?


----------



## Quadro

Melissacoop said:


> They’re beautiful!! Where do you live?


Thank you ! SC


----------



## Melissacoop

Boe said:


> View attachment 285182
> View attachment 285181
> View attachment 285181
> Boy or girl?


Did you find out the sex??


----------



## Quadro

Melissacoop said:


> Did you find out the sex??


They lean towards female


----------



## Jacob Duckett

Sunny running around while I mix her substrate.


----------



## Melissacoop

Jacob Duckett said:


> Sunny running around while I mix her substrate.


I love to watch them run around! Too cute!


----------



## Jacob Duckett

Melissacoop said:


> I love to watch them run around! Too cute!


Aren't they! Im working on designing her a 8x4 enclosure so she'll be able to run all day even when shes not out.


----------



## Melissacoop

Jacob Duckett said:


> Aren't they! Im working on designing her a 8x4 enclosure so she'll be able to run all day even when shes not out.


This is our outdoor enclosure. We move it around wherever the sun is and he eats the grass and gets sun.


----------



## rose3

My fiance and I just got this sweet baby still not sure of a name yet but we're already in love!


----------



## Sa Ga

Jess84 said:


> So many cute babies! I just gave Millie a bath. Usually when she poops in her bath, she puts her head back into her shell and pushes. Today, she just stared at me. We have reached a new level.
> 
> This picture is of the bath, sans poop.
> View attachment 152098


Morla usually poops in her baths too. She doesn't always pull her head in, but bf she goes, she always wags her tail!



Here's my little love of my life! ?


----------



## Sa Ga

Yvonne G said:


> View attachment 152122
> 
> 
> BO, Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152123
> 
> 
> Jesse - male desert tortoise with his gular filed off
> 
> View attachment 152124
> 
> 
> Duc - Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152125
> 
> 
> Magumba, Manouria emys emys
> 
> View attachment 152126
> 
> 
> SO - male Aldabran tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152127
> 
> 
> Female YF tortoise
> 
> View attachment 152128
> 
> 
> OOPS!!! HOW'D THAT GET IN THERE?


Wowzers! What beautiful babies! I absolutely love Bo, and what a gorgeous gal Magumba is--her eyes are exquisite! 

*whine* I wanna come to your house and meet your "little" ones!


----------



## Quadro

rose3 said:


> My fiance and I just got this sweet baby still not sure of a name yet but we're already in love!
> View attachment 286039


Welcome to the forum such a sweet baby !


----------



## Boe

Quadro said:


> They lean towards female


Not sure. Just wondering what everyone thought. Still young thing!


----------



## Calaveras

It is a 2019 Hermanns tortoise


----------



## LiveLoveLift_1985

My baby Lakoda right now ??


----------



## Mickw

I think he’s playing hide and seek ???


----------



## Sa Ga

Mickw said:


> I think he’s playing hide and seek ???
> View attachment 289906


No, he's looking for his boxer briefs.


----------



## Anthonycomer

This is my marginated tortoise who we have only had for 5 days, his name is Virgil ?


----------



## Corrine9855

Hi, this is our Margie, Vincent! We have owned him a week today and he’s settling in so well. We bought him from our local pet shop who advised he is around 7/8 months. I refer to him as a he as that’s what my son named him after Vincent Kompany ?although I have no clue of the sex.


----------



## aholdshoe

Michelle D said:


> This is the perfect thread for me! Thanks for starting it! LOVE seeing all of your sweet babies! So precious!
> Here is our RF, named Spike, eating her favorite! I am a sucker for the eating shots.
> View attachment 152379
> 
> View attachment 152381
> 
> View attachment 152382
> 
> 
> View attachment 152384
> 
> View attachment 152393
> 
> Ok I'll stop now




???


----------



## Kurmie808

This is Kurmie, she lives in Hawai`i. This is her happy place (outside time) and she is my little sunshine!


----------



## Kurmie808

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!



*wow he's so cute*


----------



## Drcameron

Still working on a name....My adult female desert tortoise follows us around and is constantly chowing down of my weeds. She has a radar for even the smallest dandelion.


----------



## Srmcclure

This is sleepy Ghido!



He's a lazy little man lol


----------



## PumkinRulez

This is pumkin!!!! She or he IDK loves dandion greens and soaks!!!


----------



## EllyMae

Getting to know each other.


----------



## NovaLove

These are my two babies Hugo and Bladee 
This is when they have outside time in the garden. I have had them since I was a little girl, for 13 years and that's their age. 
I hope I will grow old with them ?


----------



## NovaLove

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Here is the first ever baby I hatched myself [emoji4] his name is bubba and is now 4 days old [emoji3526]
> View attachment 280293


Aww bubba is adorable.


----------



## Chipmunk

Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:
> 
> DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND.
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC.
> 
> REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> 
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*


Hi,
I’ve had my Hermann’s tortoise, A’Tuin, since December. This is him sleeping under his heat lamp since it is quite chilly! He is adorable and a special part of our family ?


----------



## Srmcclure

My new baby Chi Chi! Looks mad at the world hahaha


----------



## EllyMae

Sherman the Sulcata has had fun digging in the Red GA clay!!!
Ive attached a picture of him from a couple of weeks ago as well, so you can see how red he is!


----------



## traci/and/her/tortoise

Baby Sulcata


----------



## KronksMom

Srmcclure said:


> My new baby Chi Chi! Looks mad at the world hahaha
> View attachment 297754


I love the angry face!!!


----------



## Adam_89

Stormin' Norman


----------



## Browniee

Hey, I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce Joey, Eastern Hermann’s Tortoise


----------



## Embry Torts

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!


Beautiful tortoise.


----------



## Tamihealey5163

*Lmao! I thought I was the only crazy one having to delete photos in her phone to make room for new ones cuz I ran out of memory ? I can't believe I'm just seeing this post for the first time since it's original post 5 years ago?*


----------



## Tamihealey5163

Urban tortoise mom...we go everywhere together...within reason. And i checked with my vet...Dartanian Will NOT die of embarrassment because I dress him up every Halloween?


----------



## Tamihealey5163

More Dartanian


----------



## Tamihealey5163

Dartanian


----------



## Tamihealey5163

Dart


----------



## Tamihealey5163

Dartanian's day out


----------



## Tamihealey5163

My baby


----------



## Tamihealey5163

First rainyday last year


----------



## Tamihealey5163

My buddy


----------



## Bells_89

Hey! Wanted to introduce ourselves I’m bells and this is Shelly Sheldon, we are from the UK he/she has literally been part of our family for 2 weeks now, this page has been so helpful already thank you


----------



## lmichaels_22

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!


Beautiful!


----------



## Donnaio

kirsty Johnston said:


> View attachment 152112
> This is beastie. He's not a baby anymore but he is MY baby if you know what I mean. He's a gorgeous little boy


Very nice, Do you have a pool? Please be careful mine never went near the pool and the pool guy found her in the pool Monday I am heart broken.


----------



## Ash_motter

Here is my new baby, "she" hatched on September 1st. She weighs in at a whopping 24 grams and seems to be adjusting well to her new life.


----------



## GMDVM

So happy I joined the Tortoise Forum. This is my Western Hermann ,Apulia locale, hatchling. His name is Honey B. The B stands for Baci , Bun, Boy, Bee, and Baldy


----------



## Tortoisesarecool

Here's a old picture of esio eating his breakfast


----------



## Kwakin

I just got this cutie who I can’t tell their gender, but they are so small, here is a scale.


----------



## Jummy_00

Hi!!

This is Penny!
I believe she is 3 or 4 years old but I’m probably wrong. I took her in from my brother. She has such a personality too. She likes my hand for some reason too I’ll be changing her water dish and she’ll walk up to my hand, then put her leg on my hand which tells me to not move my hand and she just lays down and put her head in my hand. Unfortunately it lasts a few minutes. She gets up and goes about her business. Will have to get a picture. I haven’t gotten it at the right times.

(she’s no longer in a glass tank btw)


----------



## Herman_WA

Hey guys! Meet Herman!
I've had my little buddy since December 21 2019, and has been my good friend ever since.
I am trying to take better care of him with the help of this forum.

Here are some pics a few months after I got him.


----------



## omglostmom

Hello, I'm new, I got Mr.Attitude through a rescue roughly 5 months ago. He's a Redfoot roughly 3 to 4 years old.


----------



## Alecks

Mr Tonka the RT trying to climb.


----------



## Kwakin

Alecks said:


> Mr Tonka the RT trying to climb.


My other Russian used to climb up The walls in a little straw house for reptiles and thus, started ripping it apart she would occasionally fall down and I would have to help her, she was funny


----------



## EllyMae

Alecks said:


> Mr Tonka the RT trying to climb.



Spider tort, spider tort, does whatever a spider can. Climbs a couch, any size. Catches weeds just like theives


----------



## ADdie

This is Leo, my 3? Or 4? year old RT. I found him on CL, where he was being adopted out due to his previous owner getting 2 puppies and having no time for him. This photo was taken in his outdoor enclosure last week. It’s his own little jungle right now after all the rain and sun we’ve been getting.


----------



## ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI

This is Charlie. He's 5 years old, weighs ~5lbs and walks towards me whenever I'm taking pictures lol


----------



## ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI

ADdie said:


> View attachment 320463
> This is Leo, my 3? Or 4? year old RT. I found him on CL, where he was being adopted out due to his previous owner getting 2 puppies and having no time for him. This photo was taken in his outdoor enclosure last week. It’s his own little jungle right now after all the rain and sun we’ve been getting.


Very pretty!


----------



## SouthPaw

*this is our new baby! He arrived today and enjoyed his bath and then some greens? still trying to decide on a name...*


----------



## JMANDOKA

This is the new baby I just picked up from the airport on 3/9. I haven’t made a decision on a name yet. She/He is just baby until then. I’m amazed by her/his activity and appetite for her/his size. Definitely a thriving baby!

*

*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

JMANDOKA said:


> This is the new baby I just picked up from the airport on 3/9. I haven’t made a decision on a name yet. She/He is just baby until then. I’m amazed by her/his activity and appetite for her/his size. Definitely a thriving baby!
> View attachment 320609
> *
> View attachment 320609
> *


She had to go to the airport?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Very cute! Ive never heard of airport pickup besides mammals


----------



## nootnootbu

This is my little guy Franklin. His gotcha day was Feb. 13th of this year. I took this picture of him that night in his shoe box which he was being transported home in. 
He was found on craigslist, and they said they believe him to be about one year old. 
His former owner was apparently feeding him kale, carrots, and mixed greens.





When I first got him, he didn't eat for the first two days, and I was really worried about him. He just seemed really down, sad, and lethargic. But, I don't know much about his history at all, and I'm not sure if he could be only one year old, as I think he's nearly his full grown size already for a Russian tort. 

Anyway, he started eating for me after about two days, and he LOVES spring mix. That seems to be his favorite thing. He absolutely hates kale and carrots, he won't touch either of them, which I think isn't a big deal, as those aren't super important to his diet anyway, and maybe not even that great for him?

He is also sort of a picky little guy. He doesn't like collard greens either, won't touch them, doesn't like the store bought dandelion greens, but he loves the little fresh ones from the yard and an occasional flower. I read that you can give them fruit for treats, but he doesn't like fruit. He will nibble on a piece of strawberry though, but he doesn't like apple. (I haven't tried any others yet, since fruit isn't super important to them.) 

He seems to be happy and thriving now on just his spring mix and dandelion greens. 

I soak him every day, though not a long soak just while I change his water and make his salad. 

His shell seems to have a few rough spots, I hope that won't cause him any troubles. 

This is him more recently, roughly one month after his gotcha date: 


He seems much happier and more alert now, and I love this little guy so much!


----------



## Jan A

nootnootbu said:


> This is my little guy Franklin. His gotcha day was Feb. 13th of this year. I took this picture of him that night in his shoe box which he was being transported home in.
> He was found on craigslist, and they said they believe him to be about one year old.
> His former owner was apparently feeding him kale, carrots, and mixed greens.
> 
> View attachment 320734
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got him, he didn't eat for the first two days, and I was really worried about him. He just seemed really down, sad, and lethargic. But, I don't know much about his history at all, and I'm not sure if he could be only one year old, as I think he's nearly his full grown size already for a Russian tort.
> 
> Anyway, he started eating for me after about two days, and he LOVES spring mix. That seems to be his favorite thing. He absolutely hates kale and carrots, he won't touch either of them, which I think isn't a big deal, as those aren't super important to his diet anyway, and maybe not even that great for him?
> 
> He is also sort of a picky little guy. He doesn't like collard greens either, won't touch them, doesn't like the store bought dandelion greens, but he loves the little fresh ones from the yard and an occasional flower. I read that you can give them fruit for treats, but he doesn't like fruit. He will nibble on a piece of strawberry though, but he doesn't like apple. (I haven't tried any others yet, since fruit isn't super important to them.)
> 
> He seems to be happy and thriving now on just his spring mix and dandelion greens.
> 
> I soak him every day, though not a long soak just while I change his water and make his salad.
> 
> His shell seems to have a few rough spots, I hope that won't cause him any troubles.
> 
> This is him more recently, roughly one month after his gotcha date:
> View attachment 320735
> 
> He seems much happier and more alert now, and I love this little guy so much!


Welcome to the forum. Franklin looks like he is starting to adjust to you & his new living situation. TF is the place you want to be for the most current info on raising your tort. There are care instructions & food suggestions on this site as well as experienced owners to answer your questions.


----------



## nootnootbu

Jan A said:


> Welcome to the forum. Franklin looks like he is starting to adjust to you & his new living situation. TF is the place you want to be for the most current info on raising your tort. There are care instructions & food suggestions on this site as well as experienced owners to answer your questions.



Thank you. I've already been looking around and reading here a lot as I begin my tort journey. I will also be getting red foots and sulcatas tomorrow probably, so I have been doing a ton of research.


----------



## Grace-Sophia

These are my tortoises: 
Felix Is the RT
And the Hermann’s are waiting on a gender reveal for their names 
?


----------



## Grace-Sophia

ADdie said:


> View attachment 320463
> This is Leo, my 3? Or 4? year old RT. I found him on CL, where he was being adopted out due to his previous owner getting 2 puppies and having no time for him. This photo was taken in his outdoor enclosure last week. It’s his own little jungle right now after all the rain and sun we’ve been getting.


SO precious! I have a adopted rescue RT! 
He’s around 15-20 years old! He’s still got it, my wittle old(ish) man?


----------



## ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI

nootnootbu said:


> This is my little guy Franklin. His gotcha day was Feb. 13th of this year. I took this picture of him that night in his shoe box which he was being transported home in.
> He was found on craigslist, and they said they believe him to be about one year old.
> His former owner was apparently feeding him kale, carrots, and mixed greens.
> 
> View attachment 320734
> 
> 
> 
> When I first got him, he didn't eat for the first two days, and I was really worried about him. He just seemed really down, sad, and lethargic. But, I don't know much about his history at all, and I'm not sure if he could be only one year old, as I think he's nearly his full grown size already for a Russian tort.
> 
> Anyway, he started eating for me after about two days, and he LOVES spring mix. That seems to be his favorite thing. He absolutely hates kale and carrots, he won't touch either of them, which I think isn't a big deal, as those aren't super important to his diet anyway, and maybe not even that great for him?
> 
> He is also sort of a picky little guy. He doesn't like collard greens either, won't touch them, doesn't like the store bought dandelion greens, but he loves the little fresh ones from the yard and an occasional flower. I read that you can give them fruit for treats, but he doesn't like fruit. He will nibble on a piece of strawberry though, but he doesn't like apple. (I haven't tried any others yet, since fruit isn't super important to them.)
> 
> He seems to be happy and thriving now on just his spring mix and dandelion greens.
> 
> I soak him every day, though not a long soak just while I change his water and make his salad.
> 
> His shell seems to have a few rough spots, I hope that won't cause him any troubles.
> 
> This is him more recently, roughly one month after his gotcha date:
> View attachment 320735
> 
> He seems much happier and more alert now, and I love this little guy so much!


He actually looks a bit better and more slender!


----------



## nootnootbu

ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI said:


> He actually looks a bit better and more slender!


Thank you, he definitely seems much happier


----------



## Tortnewb

This is our new sweety sleeping on his ping pong ball. His name is Turdy?? 
We’ve never owned a tortoise. He’s such a tender little soul. We love him!!!


----------



## Oxalis

Tortnewb said:


> This is our new sweety sleeping on his ping pong ball. His name is Turdy??
> We’ve never owned a tortoise. He’s such a tender little soul. We love him!!!


Interesting pillow...


----------



## nootnootbu

Tortnewb said:


> This is our new sweety sleeping on his ping pong ball. His name is Turdy??
> We’ve never owned a tortoise. He’s such a tender little soul. We love him!!!


What a beautiful little guy!


----------



## Tortnewb

Thank you!!!


----------



## ANGELA BRZECZKOWSKI

sooo adorable!


----------



## Tortnewb

Thank you!!


----------



## SouthPaw

First dandelion of the season, he loved it?
Num num!


----------



## xashleyrose

Hi everyone! This is Tortellini Alfredo (or at least currently, I'm not 100% convinced on that name) and we've had this little stinker for about 2 weeks now ? We don't know it's sex yet but I've just been using male pronouns out of habit so until I know for sure otherwise I'm gonna stick with that lol. 

His favorite things are climbing whatever he can reach, clovers, bananas (sparingly), and staring at you judgingly from across the room. We absolutely adore him already ?


----------



## TheTattooedTortoise

Here's little Sheldon (10 month hermanni) enjoying some sunshine and alfresco munchies in his make shift outdoor tub.
I love just sitting here with a brew watching him destroy his lunch... hes so violent ? I see why people refer to them as 'dinosaurs'.
For something so 'small and helpless' they're not half tenacious little machines! 

Such a little character, he's totally stolen my crusty black heart ??


----------



## PumkinRulez

My baby


----------



## Melissacoop

Cute?


----------



## AliciaM1386

Still figuring out the perfect name this little one arrived this week on Tuesday but I have been in hovering mom mode making sure this little cutie starts off on the right foot for a healthy fulfilled long life.


----------



## Ammon

My little Zippy is 2 months old.


----------



## jeff kushner

Welcome Ammon! He looks great! I;'m headed out to Mesa in Apr, might get some skiing in up in Flagstaff. Brother lives in the mtns up there. Pretty country.

Welcome and good luck!

jeff


----------



## Ghostorchid

Meet Norman. Just got this little cutie 6 days ago.


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

hi and welcome


----------



## Oxalis

Ghostorchid said:


> Meet Norman. Just got this little cutie 6 days ago.
> View attachment 339966
> View attachment 339965


"Cutie" is an understatement! ?


----------



## LizzyLu

Tonks and Granger


----------



## Dragon

Rutibegga said:


> Have had my "tiny dinosaur" since August. I adore this little guy! These photos are posted elsewhere on this forum, but in a thread specific to him in the Redfoot section. Meet Trogdor the Burninator!


oh hes so cute!! I love his coloring! Iv had my sissy about a month now shes a russion tort.i put these pictures up in a different section on here...because i dint see this new theard. I crocheted her this st pattys day shell cover. havent decided what her next tort cover will be, I'm thinking i might try to make both dogs the cat and sissy matching outfits


----------



## Thomas tortoise

LizzyLu said:


> View attachment 340024
> 
> Tonks and Granger


Is that a cherry head and a redfoot? They are gorgeous! Quick question. Can you keep a cherry head with a redfoot?


----------



## Horse ‘n tortoise

Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:
> 
> DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND.
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC.
> 
> REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*


“TONKA” the tenacious tortoise. 3 years old. Have enjoyed his company for a little over a year now. Was 9 lbs a year ago


Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:
> 
> DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND.
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC.
> 
> REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*


----------



## Karen(pebbles)




----------



## Karen(pebbles)

This is my Pebbles, a 2yr old Hermanns that i've had now for just over 1 yr, not yet sure which sex but looking forward to finding out, at the moment i'm leaning toward female


----------



## Jan A

Karen(pebbles) said:


> View attachment 342913


That face!! Like he didn't like today's menu or you're late w/dinner again!!


----------



## Karen(pebbles)

Jan A said:


> That face!! Like he didn't like today's menu or you're late w/dinner again!!


That is the face of mischief and a spoil little tort Jan


----------



## rsepiphyte

My newest family members enjoying a warm soak!


----------



## rsepiphyte

rsepiphyte said:


> My newest family members enjoying a warm soak!


More pictures of the Fab 5!


----------



## Oxalis

rsepiphyte said:


> More pictures of the Fab 5!


Is that a daylily you're feeding them? It's probably fine in small amounts, but there are plenty more safe options to choose first, like hibiscus flowers.


----------



## kristina0918%12

Nephelle said:


> *DON'T BE CONCERNED WITH THE TITLE OF THIS THREAD. IF YOU ARE AN "OLD OWNER" WITH FUN PICTURES OR STORIES TO SHARE, PLEASE DO!*
> 
> Hey new owners!
> 
> Yeah, you  The ones with 100's of tortoise pictures on your phones and so many funny tortoise stories to tell!
> 
> As a brand new tortoise mom, I am experiencing that new-parent excitement where you want to talk about your baby All. The. Time. And I know I can't be the only one! So, I am starting this thread as a place to share the joys, the excitement, the wonders and the worries of being a new owner. And I want to hear all about yours, too!
> 
> Please feel free to post pictures of your torts, give updates on how they're doing, tell funny stories, talk about your current and future plans, and any other interesting tidbits you've picked up along the way!
> 
> 
> *Requests For Participation in this Thread:
> 
> DO NOT OFFER OR ASK FOR MEDICAL OR HEALTH ADVICE HERE.* This includes (but is not limited to): Health issues, hibernation/brumation questions, supplements, temperature/humidity/lighting recommendations, etc.
> 
> _Note - If you would just like to talk about going through these issues, however, feel free!_
> 
> *BE RESPECTFUL AND KIND.
> 
> STAY ON TOPIC.
> 
> REFER ALL IMPROVEMENT SUGGESTIONS TO ANOTHER THREAD. *
> 
> Example:
> 
> _ILuvSpaceTorts - "Hi everyone! I'm thinking of building my tortoise enclosure on the moon! Here's a picture of my Redfoot, Buzz, in his astronaut suit, eating freeze-dried ice cream."
> 
> Reply - "Hi SpaceTorts! If you would be willing to make a post in the Enclosures Section, I would love to share some tips and tricks with you about your enclosure!"_
> 
> Easy done
> 
> Get it? Got it? Good!
> 
> *Let the Show and Tell begin!*


Can you tell me the sex of my sulcata tortoise


----------



## SteveM

Here is Mikey, he was named by my wife and 7 year old after the ninja turtle. He is about 2.5-3 months old, 2.5625" and 2.36 oz. He's just had dinner and a bath, too much energy to sit still for a good picture.


----------



## Jan A

SteveM said:


> Here is Mikey, he was named by my wife and 7 year old after the ninja turtle. He is about 2.5-3 months old, 2.5625" and 2.36 oz. He's just had dinner and a bath, too much energy to sit still for a good picture.


What a cutie!! Welcome to the Tortoise Forum. Glad you joined!!


----------



## SteveM

Thank you. I'm glad I joined too, finding this place probably saved his life.


----------

